# Nintendo officially reveals the OLED model Nintendo Switch console



## Scarlet (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice screen, I'll buy it. Shame there's no apparent performance increase though.


----------



## Viri (Jul 6, 2021)

lols...! Here's your Switch Pro, bro.


----------



## Nikolay (Jul 6, 2021)

Now the question is, does it come with upgraded internals? My money's on no.


----------



## prism_ (Jul 6, 2021)

Meh. Am I mad? Yes. Am i surprised? No.


----------



## Lazyt (Jul 6, 2021)

but what about those rumors?


----------



## SG854 (Jul 6, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Nice screen, I'll buy it. Shame there's no apparent performance increase though.


Model hasn't been reviewed yet so how do you know its a nice screen?


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 6, 2021)

ok


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 6, 2021)

Errrrrr

Without any info on specs upgrade I have no interest in this since I play in dock mode all the time.


----------



## Viri (Jul 6, 2021)

Nikolay said:


> Now the question is, does it come with upgraded internals? My money's on no.


Yes, you get 64GB now!


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 6, 2021)

So nothing lol


----------



## Chary (Jul 6, 2021)

Cool, but disappointing. I just want my Switch games to not stutter...and this ain't it.


----------



## Viri (Jul 6, 2021)

Lazyt said:


> but what about those rumors?


If you claim something is going to happen every year about the Switch, even before the Switch is released, it'll eventually happen.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 6, 2021)

Well, this is depressing. This is only what the Switch should have been 4 years ago. No upgraded internals is a massive disappointment. 2/10


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 6, 2021)

https://www.nintendo.com/switch/tech-specs/#oled-section
big sad


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 6, 2021)

a screen that's barely bigger, oled instead of lcd and a dock with a lan port
no processing upgrade, no added benefits, probably not even better battery life

this blows


----------



## Viri (Jul 6, 2021)

> Up to 1080p via HDMI in TV mode
> Up to 720p via built-in screen in Tabletop mode and Handheld modes


Ahhh yes, the 4K Switch Pro we were rumored for ages to get.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darth Meteos said:


> a screen that's barely bigger, oled instead of lcd and a dock with a lan port
> no processing upgrade, no added benefits, probably not even better battery life
> 
> this blows


64GB instead of 32GB! lol


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 6, 2021)

They couldn't even put in faster storage


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 6, 2021)

Viri said:


> 64GB instead of 32GB! lol


omg the wii u couldn't do that


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)

Holy shit, this was unexpected. Though if it's just the screen, wow... (I'm still probably gonna get one, maybe)


----------



## Reploid (Jul 6, 2021)

They could call it switch bright or something. This name as bland as mareo games.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't play handheld and I buy physical copies, not digital. Looks like I'll be skipping this.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 6, 2021)

Lame name, same tiny joycons, and no mention of the 4K upscaler. Definitely not worth the extra $100 in the slightest.


----------



## grey72 (Jul 6, 2021)

Bloomberg BTFO
If its a nice quality OLED the price is aight, big OLED panels ain't cheap


----------



## Jayro (Jul 6, 2021)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> I don't play handheld and I buy physical copies, not digital. Looks like I'll be skipping this.


They never said it was all-digital. It still has a cart slot on it for physical games.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 6, 2021)

Worse DPI, can't hack it, $50 extra,

Couldn't even make the actual system body plastic white for the "white" version.


----------



## DbGt (Jul 6, 2021)

switch pro, see you in 2 years


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 6, 2021)

Reploid said:


> They could call it switch bright or something. This name as bland as mareo games.


Game Boy Light 2021 Edition


----------



## Viri (Jul 6, 2021)

I guess when it releases, people are going to try and board swap it, so they can have a hackable Switch, with an OLED screen.


----------



## Stwert (Jul 6, 2021)

As a surprise to no-one, there’s no real performance upgrades. Does that make a blind bit of difference to me, nope 

I was just hoping for a better screen, and that’s what they’ve delivered, along with a couple of other tweaks I don’t much care about, but certainly won’t complain.

I’ll buy it eventually, just like I’ll eventually buy a Switch Lite to add to my 2 OG Switch models. It’s my GameBoy addiction all over again.
Screw Pokémon, it’s the hardware I gotta catch all of…… like I actually need more hardware


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 6, 2021)

Tempted to get this.
I was one of the few who did not care or want a Switch Pro at the current time, however the slight design change, cleaner look and that smooth dock, are tempting me quite a bit.... Might really end up getting it.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 6, 2021)

Now we know why it wasn't announced at E3. 100% pass.


----------



## dotmehdi (Jul 6, 2021)

I hope they at least upgraded the ram, even if they don't advertise it that would be really nice. 
I wonder if the motherboard update is huge or not, and how the battery life would be like, as opposed to the Mariko versions. 
Maybe the joy-cons are updated too. 

The dual color reminds me a lot of the DSi LL/XL and its successors, with a very "adult/pro" tone as opposed to the vivid colors of the other models.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 6, 2021)

Of course I wanted a Switch revision with performance gains, and they wouldn't give us that. This OLED model is not doubt going to underclock the processor the same as the others, and ironically lack performance compared to hacked units.

There's an added irony in that I'm content to be playing DS games on my 3DS with dual TN screens.


----------



## kaputnik (Jul 6, 2021)

Perhaps a bit disappointing to some, but I much rather want this than something with beefed up specs, that would render the original Switch obsolete, once the devs got lazy and upped the requirements instead of making the games run well on the old console


----------



## Wavy (Jul 6, 2021)

It's seems alright. It's an extra $50 which isn't the worst. Though I don't see the point in getting it if you already own the Switch (or Lite)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 6, 2021)

Also, in before people start complaining about OLED burn-in.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 6, 2021)

Switch "prOLED"

all the leakers out there now:
"T-thats what I was talking about!"


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2021)

So, will they eventually come out with a portal version too? lol Also, will they phase out the old one?


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 6, 2021)

This was just an excuse to make a motherboard revision so the modchip wont work.


----------



## Costello (Jul 6, 2021)

This new Switch model offers... STABILITY IMPROVEMENTS!


----------



## Ralkila (Jul 6, 2021)

Lazyt said:


> but what about those rumors?


It is interesting how many people here in this site specifically can be saying that when the info that some people used for those speculations come from the modding scene that saw some codenames and placeholders for eventual changes.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 6, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Also, in before people start complaining about OLED burn-in.


My vita has lots of annoying little black spots any time the screen dims to black. OLED looks pretty but isn't worth the negatives imo


----------



## mrgone (Jul 6, 2021)

nice, an integrated ethernet port.
now let's hope for an exploit


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2021)

10/10 Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> This was just an excuse to make a motherboard revision so the modchip wont work.


kek, this might be true.

Also, no thanks to the OLED burn in.


----------



## Ericzander (Jul 6, 2021)

No performance upgrade? I sleep.


----------



## fadx (Jul 6, 2021)

I recently bought a second hand tablet because mine broke, I was holding off for a Pro announcement but I ended up caving and I'm glad I did because this doesn't seem like much of an upgrade when 90% of the time I'm playing on a monitor. Cool for people that don't have a switch yet though or that primarily play handheld.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 6, 2021)

Not the pro I expected, it's just the bare minimum. It's cool to see that bigger screen with thinner bezels. Having that OLED will surely improve the battery consumption. Maybe this has a slightly overclocked CPU and GPU? I guess we'll just have to wait and see until someone reveals this wide open.

I was also expecting the so-many rumors of the 4k DLSS performance and how it would performed. I'm glad I didn't jump in with the hype so I could manage my expectations.


----------



## ganons (Jul 6, 2021)

Classic Nintendo and gimped specs


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 6, 2021)

When one of the main selling points is a functional stand, that's pretty sad.


----------



## yusuo (Jul 6, 2021)

Just an upgraded, slightly bigger screen, I'll give it a miss I play the majority of the time docked anyways


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 6, 2021)

...... the joycons are the same...at least redesign them so they won't have that drift problem. Talk about bare minimum. Not even a increase in performance.

I bet there still won't be customizable themes. That's all I want. AND BETTER JOYCONS


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 6, 2021)

I got a v2 AC switch earlier this year, could sell it but then I wouldn't be able to keep those pretty joy cons...


hmmm. This feels like a SKIP 

I also have a v1 + a lite.


----------



## iialaq01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Will SX pro work on it?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2021)

I care much more about a nicer, bigger handheld screen than 4k upscaled hdmi. This is interesting, but will be hard to justify when I already have a hackable Switch.
Also I have a feeling OLED tech has improved significantly since the Vita came out, fwiw.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 6, 2021)

Why did I expect much more?


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 6, 2021)

う-そ


----------



## zerofalcon (Jul 6, 2021)

No more "New Super Nintendo Switch Pro 4k" rumors around the internet thanks to this official reveal. Nice!


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 6, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Nice screen, I'll buy it. Shame there's no apparent performance increase though.


I'll never waste q single penny on it if it doesn't come with a beefed up CPU.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2021)

Are the Joy Cons still drifty?


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Jul 6, 2021)

*MY LIFE IS A LIE!!!!! w(ﾟДﾟ)w*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 6, 2021)

call it the nintendo switcheroo


----------



## Wavy (Jul 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> Are the Joy Cons still drifty?


Knowing Nintendo, yeah


----------



## 2short (Jul 6, 2021)

Lol ridiculous. Just bought an oled tv, will just play my old switch on that.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 6, 2021)

zerofalcon said:


> No more "New Super Nintendo Switch Pro 4k" rumors around the internet thanks to this official reveal. Nice!



just wait it'll start up again with no humility in no time

its 'faux kay' with Nintendo rose tinted glasses on, and squinting, though?


----------



## fvig2001 (Jul 6, 2021)

I mean, it's not for me but so glad I hoarded unpatched v1s.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jul 6, 2021)

so nothing exciting...


----------



## linuxares (Jul 6, 2021)

Aight this is one console that I def will wait for reviews on. I have a big feeling there ain't no under the hood upgrades


----------



## SaulFemm (Jul 6, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> a screen that's barely bigger, oled instead of lcd and a dock with a lan port





Darth Meteos said:


> no added benefits



Pick one


----------



## Radius4 (Jul 6, 2021)

consider this an XL, not a pro


----------



## m_babble (Jul 6, 2021)

Pass.


----------



## PhyChris (Jul 6, 2021)

no substantial upgrade :0
what's Switch emulation like these days?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 6, 2021)

SaulFemm said:


> Pick one


very well
no added benefits


----------



## SaulFemm (Jul 6, 2021)

Jayro said:


> They never said it was all-digital. It still has a cart slot on it for physical games.



This model has 64Gb storage. That's what he was referring to.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 6, 2021)

Oof size: large


----------



## SaulFemm (Jul 6, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> This was just an excuse to make a motherboard revision so the modchip wont work.



Lol, you have an inflated view of how many people are using modchips and how much N cares.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 6, 2021)

SaulFemm said:


> Lol, you have an inflated view of how many people are using modchips and how much N cares.


they sued TX to non existence so they do care


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Really dissapointing!
Ill get this thing if it can run SX OS though. good to have bigger screen for remote play moonlight.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 6, 2021)

This is Hillarious.
Switch (Pr)OLED Version. Joycons probably won't be fixed either, cuz why bother.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 6, 2021)

Dont get me wrong, it's nice but I feel that it should have gotten the "New" treatment from the 3DS. Having a better screen isn't worth it if there's no added tv enhancements or upgraded specs. I guess we'll have to wait and see if they really did change anything since they're really vague about the CPU.


----------



## SaulFemm (Jul 6, 2021)

NoNAND said:


> I'll never waste q single penny on it if it doesn't come with a beefed up CPU.



cool bye


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

Fixed it


----------



## SaulFemm (Jul 6, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> they sued TX to non existence so they do care



That's hardly any effort on N's part. They have lawyers on retainer, why not sick them on TX? That's a world away from designing an entirely new SKU.


----------



## grey72 (Jul 6, 2021)

aula2?


----------



## MeAndHax (Jul 6, 2021)

Everybody: Switch 4K
Nintendo: Switch 1.1


----------



## MockyLock (Jul 6, 2021)

SoooOOOOoooo disappointed.
Such a real shame.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 6, 2021)

grey72 said:


> View attachment 269249
> 
> aula2?


Aula is the codename from this "thing"...


----------



## grey72 (Jul 6, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Aula is the codename from this "thing"...


I'm curious about the 2


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

I am gonna get this thing instead 


 

https://www.ayn.hk/


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 6, 2021)

grey72 said:


> I'm curious about the 2


Why? This is aula. Not aula2.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 6, 2021)

Joycons are definitely not fixed, if they were that'd be a selling point worth mentioning.

I'm nonplussed. My current Switch can run Atmosphère, which is superior to all the new features on the Switch PrOLED put together, so I have no intention of downgrading to the new model.


----------



## Windaga (Jul 6, 2021)

Well I need another dock....

It's cool. Definitely not what....anyone really wanted, but I guess it's also not their "Switch Pro", so maybe we'll get that Holiday 2022. I imagine they'll eventually either drop the price of the original switch or eventually phase the SKU out. 

Unless that "Custom" Nvidia chip is capable of increasing/stabilizing performance in older games, like Hyrule Warriors, I'll probably pass on this.


----------



## grey72 (Jul 6, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Why? This is aula. Not aula2.


the website refers to it as "aula2", I've attached a screengrab in my last post
unless the 2 is from something else


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

grey72 said:


> I'm curious about the 2



Wasnt there a once a Bloomberg report that said there will be a 7 inch Switch *AND *a Pro Model ?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 6, 2021)

grey72 said:


> the website refers it as "aula2"


The website refers webaula2. Not just aula2. Source code from the website, not another hardware or something like this.


----------



## ganons (Jul 6, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> I am gonna get this thing instead
> 
> 
> View attachment 269250
> ...



Been waiting for this for ages, ever since taki mentioned it on his discord.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 6, 2021)

Something seems a little fishy. I still kinda think the 4k rumors were too strong for this to be all Ninty has. I remember hearing the theory kicking around that Nintendo is making this for this year, and the revision next year to really extend the Switch's life past that 5 year period. Regardless, I have wanted a bigger screen for a long time so I might end up trading something in for this. 

I hope that since it's a big official revision, people smarter than me will actually care enough to try and find an exploit. The only people that cared about Mariko were team X, but then they died.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2021)

That’s fucking year of hype from leaks


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 6, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> View attachment 269248
> 
> Fixed it



True. what a miss


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2021)

Maybe now people will finally shut up lol


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 6, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Aight this is one console that I def will wait for reviews on. I have a big feeling there ain't no under the hood upgrades


It would suffice for me if they upgraded the microSD Slot to the Lite's.

My V1's solderpoints are trash.

I -weirdly enough- have a reason to get this baby here.
**Checks under matress for money*, 3,50$ ? Still a bit off*

That 'O' in OLED worries me though.
Organic LED...
Degrade naturally... Ugh. I wish @FAST6191 could shed some light on this 


Spoiler



•OLED burn -in (or permanent image retention) refers to this gradual degradation of pixels. ... The permanent image retention on   displays is caused by the uneven degradation of the pixels of which the display is comprised. It occurs when a particular set of pixels degrade at a different rate than those around them. https://www.howtogeek.com/687180/oled-screen-burn-in-how-worried-should-you-be/
http://www.chemgapedia.de/vsengine/vlu/vsc/de/ch/9/mac/neu/oled/oled.vlu.html
https://mancunion.com/2020/10/09/eco-friendly-polymer-used-to-build-oled-screens-for-the-first-time/
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0379677915301193


----------



## onibaku (Jul 6, 2021)

Well I'm kind of relieved, didn't want to end up in the same situation as with 3DS/New 3DS


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 6, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Something seems a little fishy. I still kinda think the 4k rumors were too strong for this to be all Ninty has. I remember hearing the theory kicking around that Nintendo is making this for this year, and the revision next year to really extend the Switch's life past that 5 year period.



It would be very odd to release a more expensive OLED model and then a separate 4K model in quick succession. Maybe if they released a standalone 4K upscaling dock, but it doesn't sound like you can have DLSS work externally like that.


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2021)

you trolled us nicely Nintendo bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 6, 2021)

Aurora Wright, TuxSH, SciresM, and others have already telegraphed this for several months. It should come as a surprise to absolutely no one who follows their words.

The fact of the matter is that a new Switch model can't have a next-generation GPU for technical reasons. This has already been documented.

The best they can do is make a more efficient GPU that maybe runs at a higher speed, but that's it. No Pascal, no Turing, no Ampere, just Maxwell.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't play in handheld mode, but I've thought about it, like if I'm watching tv at the same time or something.  however, I'm always afraid of dropping the system, especially when removing it from the dock.  that's why I went all digital.  I'm also a little apprehensive about the battery life, because I'm not really near the standalone charging cable to connect it as I game.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 6, 2021)

This isn't worth getting at all, it really shouldn't have an OLED display.


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

grey72 said:


> the website refers to it as "aula2", I've attached a screengrab in my last post
> unless the 2 is from something else


----------



## DS1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Anything about fixing the controller issue, or would that require them to admit there is a controller issue?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2021)

It took them this long to include a basic ass feature like the Ethernet port 
I wonder if they fixed the drift issue?
64GB is better but why still no 128GB?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)

Rahkeesh said:


> It would be very odd to release a more expensive OLED model and then a separate 4K model in quick succession. Maybe if they released a standalone 4K upscaling dock, but it doesn't sound like you can have DLSS work externally like that.




What if it's not in quick succession, but enough time to trick people into buying this one, and then a while later to finally show the 4K version. More money, it makes sense business wise.


----------



## felixsrg (Jul 6, 2021)

So... We can hope for a better battery now too?


----------



## zoogie (Jul 6, 2021)

This is like the hardware equivalent of a stability update.

Enjoy Switch v1.2 guys!


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jul 6, 2021)

I sleep


----------



## MartianMSK (Jul 6, 2021)

Moderately mad, but expectable from Nintendo. I'm just even more happy for having stopped to support Nintendo with my (few) money. Great games, yeah, but every thing else it's just old and behind (not talking just about the graphics of course!).


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 6, 2021)

Nikolay said:


> Now the question is, does it come with upgraded internals? My money's on no.


double amount of storage,and a Lan port in the dock two features missing in the previous model so yeah, (the official dev kit had 64GB so it was a matter of time before retail had it too), now let's hope they keep the damn scalpers at bay


----------



## Rudy69 (Jul 6, 2021)

I'd love the OLED screen, but I'm not getting one unless the new model gets hacked and it includes a better GPU that Nintendo isn't saying (most Switch games adjust their resolution on the fly so it could technically make sure all games are running at least at 720p in portable)


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jul 6, 2021)

Did people really expect a new upgraded switch with twice or thrice the power of the og switch? Lol!


----------



## SDA (Jul 6, 2021)

A Switch with an OLED display. I don't even want to believe it.
Too bad I have a regular Switch already.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 6, 2021)

felixsrg said:


> So... We can hope for a better battery now too?


Same exact battery size, same exact battery life according to the published specs.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 6, 2021)

Unleanone999 said:


> Did people really expect a new upgraded switch with twice or thrice the power of the og switch?


Did you read all the "rumors" from the "leakers"? Obviously yes.


----------



## djnate27 (Jul 6, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Dont get me wrong, it's nice but I feel that it should have gotten the "New" treatment from the 3DS. Having a better screen isn't worth it if there's no added tv enhancements or upgraded specs. I guess we'll have to wait and see if they really did change anything since they're really vague about the CPU.


While the 'New' 3DS was a nice upgrade...it complicated things and frustrated a lot of people, especially when developers starting making games that won't run on the 'Old' 3DS.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jul 6, 2021)

they spend money on bs ! why not spend some money and give us ocarina of time remaster !!


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jul 6, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Did you read all the "rumors" from the "leakers"? Obviously yes.


That's why it's called rumors.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 6, 2021)

I will SKIP it! Disappointment! 64GB ?! They should raise it to 128GB. And CPU/GPU NVIDIA customized Tegra processor?! My gosh. For 350 dollars ? Are you kidding ? They should have powerful NIVIDIA.. NOT TEGRA!!! Jeez! 

Indeed, it is not brand new console anyway. It is just replacement 2nd Switch version. It is a third version.. Again! Jailbeakable ? I dont think so. My best friend might want it, thought.


----------



## felixsrg (Jul 6, 2021)

zoogie said:


> Same exact battery size, same exact battery life according to the published specs.



This is just sad, I was expecting this much.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 6, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> My vita has lots of annoying little black spots any time the screen dims to black. OLED looks pretty but isn't worth the negatives imo


Only of its a low quality OLED screen. Which likely this budget kids game handheld will have. Will it have black mura like the vita I don't know.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jul 6, 2021)

New revision only has a mere led panel upgrade? meh


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 6, 2021)

The PS Vita had an OLED screen. In 2011. 10 years ago. Nintendo leading the charge as always.


----------



## agpixel (Jul 6, 2021)

I did not expect anything but I am still disappointed, I'm waiting for the Zelda like in the good old days, a mario kart exclusive to the switch, and a switch 4k, of course


----------



## SG854 (Jul 6, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> It would suffice for me if they upgraded the microSD Slot to the Lite's.
> 
> My V1's solderpoints are trash.
> 
> ...


Newer OLEDs are alot better at handling burn in, and modern TV's use pixel shift to prevent burn in. Will the Switch's screen have those features? I don't know.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 6, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Joycons are definitely not fixed, if they were that'd be a selling point worth mentioning.
> 
> I'm nonplussed. My current Switch can run Atmosphère, which is superior to all the new features on the Switch PrOLED put together, so I have no intention of downgrading to the new model.


This ^


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 6, 2021)

Rahkeesh said:


> It would be very odd to release a more expensive OLED model and then a separate 4K model in quick succession. Maybe if they released a standalone 4K upscaling dock, but it doesn't sound like you can have DLSS work externally like that.


Yeah I agree. I'm not saying I think it will happen, but this announcement did line up pretty well with that theory.


----------



## Baoulettes (Jul 6, 2021)

well for now I will not get it, I will wait and see, not enough information for me to get it, especially since I already got a dock with ethernet, and never play in portable mode


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 6, 2021)

DS1 said:


> Anything about fixing the controller issue, or would that require them to admit there is a controller issue?


It'd be in their best interest not to admit anything.
Don't forget this BS*

Furthermore:
There is a reason why $ucky's Dualwhatevee controller also drifts like a certain Tokyo named tv-show:

You can only use -within certain-price-range- products on the market if you want to stay competetive.
ES-pecially with small teeny eeny nubs as the switchs.

My OG'JCs drifted after ~3months.
My Lite is still going strong after 6+months and over 170hrs Apex and 100 hrs ACNH..
I can't prove it, but there seems to be some inconsistency in 'defect rate' going one.

In the worst case I got 3 replacement analogue nubs ready...
And a sn30pro+.

*Fck retarwyers.
If they don't sport hairgel, a fsncy widget necklace, a whip, a visor, a bird, a wineglass or 'satorah!' as catchphrase I don't care.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2021)

bloomberg when they realize they cant report on the switch pro 6545815196 times a month anymore


----------



## leerpsp (Jul 6, 2021)

i'm gonna buy it, been wanting to replace my switch lite because i don't like it anyway but it was the only non banned switch that let me play online with my games.


----------



## gaga941021 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nikolay said:


> Now the question is, does it come with upgraded internals? My money's on no.


Why on earth would you even think that it is upgraded?


----------



## leerpsp (Jul 6, 2021)

I do wonder if it has the same motherboard layout, That would be cool because it would mean that some people could buy an aftermarket case and screen and have one.


----------



## Halbour (Jul 6, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Lame name, same tiny joycons, and no mention of the 4K upscaler. Definitely not worth the extra $100 in the slightest.


*extra 50.


----------



## skawo (Jul 6, 2021)

I am happy with this. No worries about games only running on the new model == no need to shelve out three hundo + on an upgrade.


----------



## DKB (Jul 6, 2021)

Good. I don't have to buy a new one.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2021)

i just want themes


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 6, 2021)

Well, it seems like a sidesteps more than an Upgrade. I wonder how long until people hack it lol.
Will I Pick it up? No probably not. I have no need for it right now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Costello said:


> This new Switch model offers... STABILITY IMPROVEMENTS!


When the Lion man comes he delivers.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 6, 2021)

I want one... but I don't think there is enough new Features to justify a 5th switch...


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 6, 2021)

Here's an idea. Since they cant change the size of the switch due to the joycons. Why dont we just take a Switch OLED shell and put it on our regular modded switches. I mean literally all it be good for rn


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2021)

so much for the switch pro. guess nintendo doesn't care about competing in the 4k market and wants to once again get left  behind


----------



## leerpsp (Jul 6, 2021)

Dominator211 said:


> Here's an idea. Since they cant change the size of the switch due to the joycons. Why dont we just take a Switch OLED shell and put it on our regular modded switches. I mean literally all it be good for rn


that could only be done if the motherboard was the same layout but looking at the joycon rail's I don't think it will be because they use less screws and they are not the same size as the old ones.


----------



## James_ (Jul 6, 2021)

am i the only one who thinks the new packaging looks like a fucking cereal box


----------



## WG481 (Jul 6, 2021)

*This Switch will definitely be hardware revised against mod-chips.* It's also going to need some power supply or other improvements for that beautiful of a screen. The LAN cable sacrifices the extra USB cable which is a downer for me.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)

James_ said:


> am i the only one who thinks the new packaging looks like a fucking cereal box




I dig it tbh.


----------



## leerpsp (Jul 6, 2021)

WG481 said:


> *This Switch will definitely be hardware revised against mod-chips.* It's also going to need some power supply or other improvements for that beautiful of a screen. The LAN cable sacrifices the extra USB cable which is a downer for me.


I 2nd that better power supply, I don't know if its the dock or what on my normal switch (hacked) the picture on the screen will go out if i'm charging more then one controller on it with joycons on the switch charging at the same time.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 6, 2021)

James_ said:


> am i the only one who thinks the new packaging looks like a fucking cereal box


Better than the other ones


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2021)

Way to try to upsell this unit as "Vibrant" wooooh. How about a more honest headline - Nintendo announces Switch "Meh" version. They literally could have glossed their original switch and it would have been the same since there is no hardware revision to really take advantage of the screen. May as well just jack in an NES to an OLED TV and advertise how vibrant pixels look.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 6, 2021)

Can't really say its an upgrade to this generation of gaming, but an upgrade to the Switch nonetheless.
Now..... let's try to hack it  Team Xecuter are you with me?....... "cricket sounds" lul


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe now people will finally shut up lol


They won't.

People will still say that a 4k switch is coming because person X heard person Y mention that it's being developed.


----------



## Agusto101 (Jul 6, 2021)

Switch pro confirmed hahaha keep dreaming I love the happy endings.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 6, 2021)

Is this a joke? Why is this model instead of the Switch Lite getting an OLED screen? Even in the trailer half the people are using it docked.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2021)

Since I don't game portably, this is of no value to me. Pass.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 6, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Can't really say its an upgrade to this generation of gaming, but an upgrade to the Switch nonetheless.
> Now..... let's try to hack it  Team Xecuter are you with me?....... "cricket sounds" lul


The earlier versions will be susceptible to the hacks better than the other revisions they'll roll out. Modchips will be a no for the near future, but I'm sure work will be done to them for the hacking community. The (although not apparent) new specs will be a spec-tacle (NO) for the hacking community.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Since I don't game portably, this is of no value to me. Pass.


You're missing out.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 6, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Newer OLEDs are alot better at handling burn in, and modern TV's use pixel shift to prevent burn in. Will the Switche's screen have those features? I don't know.


Highly interesting. (why didn't that post get more attention ? )
Thx. Pixel Shift.
Let's hope Ninty implemented that.


Ninty really is the Apple of the VGindustry.

I have an urge to get it, despite knowing it won't make toast or fill out my  tax filings.
Thankfully they're the only company to manage that.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 6, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Newer OLEDs are alot better at handling burn in, and modern TV's use pixel shift to prevent burn in. Will the Switche's screen have those features? I don't know.


I dunno if pixel shift necessarily prevents burn in or just blurs the edges to make it less noticeable.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 6, 2021)

Damnit! The fanboy in me is still screaming to get this though.


Dominator211 said:


> Here's an idea. Since they cant change the size of the switch due to the joycons. Why dont we just take a Switch OLED shell and put it on our regular modded switches. I mean literally all it be good for rn



I like this idea. I wonder if we'll need a driver and connector adapter for that OLED screen. If it doesn't and it's just plug and play, then it's a win for the for modded switch community. We just need the shell with the OLED screen. I'm hype for that honestly. Frankenstein build. Hell yeah!


----------



## SaulFemm (Jul 6, 2021)

zoogie said:


> Same exact battery size, same exact battery life according to the published specs.



How exactly can it have the same battery life with an oled screen which has the same number of pixels as the old screen?


----------



## fadx (Jul 6, 2021)

WG481 said:


> The earlier versions will be susceptible to the hacks better than the other revisions they'll roll out. Modchips will be a no for the near future, but I'm sure work will be done to them for the hacking community. The (although not apparent) new specs will be a spec-tacle (NO) for the hacking community.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What are they missing out on? An additional 32GB and an integrated Ethernet port? I'm sure they will survive.


----------



## peteruk (Jul 6, 2021)

I can't believe I went for an afternoon nap and then 'this' happened 

I've got real mixed feelings about it...  I love OLED technology, sorry I don't care what anybody says but in my eyes it looks stunning

The dock looks really nice, ethernet handy, kickstand upgrade handy, 64 GB internal storage great, but where the hell is a) the better SOC and b) the 4k in docked mode ??

Will I still buy it... hmmm probably, but at £349 they're slightly taking the piss, suppose I could always sell my dual IPS n3ds to fund it

I mainly play in docked mode so the beautiful OLED will be hidden most of the time, plus no RCM bug

Decisions decisions decisions


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jul 6, 2021)

They had me at 64GB internal memory. I may consider getting this on the long run. It looks pretty good.
If only the dock came in a color that's different than white.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jul 6, 2021)

SaulFemm said:


> How exactly can it have the same battery life with an oled screen which has the same number of pixels as the old screen?



Better pixel, more efficient for less consumption. Actually it makes sense as the oled black is cheaper on the power consumption side.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jul 6, 2021)

The vita display was based on old polysilicon OLED technology though. Mura is not as common today. 


Purple_Shyguy said:


> My vita has lots of annoying little black spots any time the screen dims to black. OLED looks pretty but isn't worth the negatives imo


----------



## WG481 (Jul 6, 2021)

fadx said:


> What are they missing out on? An additional 32GB and an integrated Ethernet port? I'm sure they will survive.


I'm not talking about the OLED Switch genius, they're missing out on portable gaming. That's kind of like, maybe, what they said.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ouch!  350 for a 6 year old tegra chipset.  Thats a lot of money for  zero newish technology.


----------



## sley (Jul 6, 2021)

It's not a hard pass but still a pass from me because I expected upscaled 4K output at the minimum. I hope that the next model will also have the Ethernet built in.

I'm pretty sure that this is just a replacement for the old switch and that they will release an upgraded model in the future.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Jul 6, 2021)

Not exactly the PRO everyone was expecting


----------



## DaniPoo (Jul 6, 2021)

And everyone was lying about the 4K upscaling.  anyway I’m really not surprised.
This is in line with what I expected even if I was hoping that it would have a bit more.
Doesn’t look like a buy for me tbh…

wouldn’t be surprised if everyone starts changing their rumors to that this is not the pro model that Nintendo still will announce next year


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2021)

i will wait for reviews but if there is no upgrade in game performances paying 350 for an oled is kinda pricey, i wont get it at day one for sure, maybe in afew years on discounts or something.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2021)

Honestly, after thinking about, this might be the last revision before getting the true next Switch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2021)

WG481 said:


> The earlier versions will be susceptible to the hacks better than the other revisions they'll roll out. Modchips will be a no for the near future, but I'm sure work will be done to them for the hacking community. The (although not apparent) new specs will be a spec-tacle (NO) for the hacking community.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



How the hell am I "missing out"?  Because I never play my Switch portably? Because I always keep it docked and don't like playing it in portable mode? Sorry, but you're dead wrong.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Honestly, after thinking about, this might be the last revision before getting the true next Switch.


yeah i doubt they are gonna do a switch pro tbh, i think in the next 2 years by 2023 there will be a  switch 2 and they will have  no time for a pro since that wont have any time to get any decent support imo.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 6, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> yeah i doubt they are gonna do a switch pro tbh, i think in the next 2 years by 2023 there will be a  switch 2 and they will have  no time for a pro since that wont have any time to get any decent support imo.



in another 2 years they should just move on and call it the Switch 2, or a new name completely to distinguish a new generation.


----------



## fadx (Jul 6, 2021)

WG481 said:


> I'm not talking about the OLED Switch genius, they're missing out on portable gaming. That's kind of like, maybe, what they said.


I assumed you meant they'd be missing out on the OLED Switch because saying someone is missing out on something they can already do but choose not to because of their preference is a lot more stupid.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> in another 2 years they should just move on and call it the Switch 2, or a new name completely to distinguish a new generation.


Based on the naming of Switch (OLED), they will probably just call it that, a Switch 2. Unless for some reason, they go with a  completely different concept.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> How the hell am I "missing out"?  Because I never play my Switch portably? Because I always keep it docked and don't like playing it in portable mode? Sorry, but you're dead wrong.


Playing the switch portably is the titular feature. It’s half of the console’s reason for existing. You are definitely missing out.


----------



## HideoKojima (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't call this an upgrade! They could have at least used the powerful Nvidia Tegra X1 prossor....


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 6, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Playing the switch portably is the titular feature. It’s half of the console’s reason for existing. You are definitely missing out.


wahhh!

Isn't it up to each and everyone 'how' they use their tech ?

He is enjoying it, that should suffice.
Shouldn't it ?

#Sidenote:
I'm kinda excited to see how the image quality of that new device will be.



skawo said:


> I am happy with this. No worries about games only running on the new model == no need to shelve out three hundo + on an upgrade.


I'm surprised so few actually got that.
People are so busy complaining, they didn't realize that.
Ninty is looking out for you folks xD.
They don't want all your money just yet.

300/60 = thats 5 full price games hahaha


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 6, 2021)

the larger screen already had me...yes I'm easy to win over '_>'


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

All these Rumors and Leaks were just to specific to be fake

4K DLSS is definitely going to be in the Nintendos next system 
We are already five years into the Switchs lifecycle so we dont have to wait that much longer


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jul 6, 2021)

The fabled "pro" is coming when they beat the ps2 lifetime sales by a large margin

New switch, same drift though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2021)

nintendo once again serving a lesson on how to avoid the consumer market and current trends and needs of the hardcore gamer


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Based on the naming of Switch (OLED), they will probably just call it that, a Switch 2. Unless for some reason, they go with a  completely different concept.


well its nintendo so yu never know where they are gona go

gba was a success they went to ds line, 3ds was a success and they extinguished with no direct sucessor.

wii was a sucess and they went with wiiu which ditched the motion controls  main controllers in favor of a huge touch screen tablet.

now we have the switch which is a weird beast trying to improve wiiu concept while taking the extinguished portable only line at the same time.

So we never know what nintendo will do next.

they arent like sony or microsoft who made a console and a controller and just went with them, putting more numbers in front of the next gen system and made only slight changes to their main controllers while always keeping their concepts since the first version.


----------



## frankGT (Jul 6, 2021)

While upgraded processing sounds great, do we really need the segmentation at this stage of switch's life?


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Nice screen, I'll buy it. Shame there's no apparent performance increase though.


That's actually a good thing, as core hardware should be standardized for the generation of the console. It makes people who own the launch day console not feel "left out". If a newer revision had a faster CPU, I can guarantee that third party devs would take advantage of that, and many new games would feel crappy on the people who don't own the newest revision of the console.


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 6, 2021)

Bigger screen bigger resolution = more potent hardware necessary Bigger screen same resolution = shittier visual quality


----------



## MrSandstorm (Jul 6, 2021)

Wasn't the Tegra X1 going out of production this year? This might have been a board revision to accommodate for that, and they took the opportunity to fix the ridiculous lack of an ethernet port on the dock and throw in a slightly better screen as an excuse for the price hike.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 6, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> That's actually a good thing, as core hardware should be standardized for the generation of the console. It makes people who own the launch day console not feel "left out". If a newer revision had a faster CPU, I can guarantee that third party devs would take advantage of that, and many new games would feel crappy on the people who don't own the newest revision of the console.


Sure I do see where you're coming from, but at the same time I just wanna play the newest Hyrule Warriors game at something above 20fps ;_;


----------



## Jayro (Jul 6, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I want one... but I don't think there is enough new Features to justify a 5th switch...


I know what you mean... I can't justify a 4th Switch in my house, especially when only 1 is getting any use.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 6, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Highly interesting. (why didn't that post get more attention ? )
> Thx. Pixel Shift.
> Let's hope Ninty implemented that.
> 
> ...





subcon959 said:


> I dunno if pixel shift necessarily prevents burn in or just blurs the edges to make it less noticeable.


I probably over stated it. It helps reduce risk of burn in. Not completly eliminates it. But would be a nice feature to implement on the switch.


I own a oled phone for 2 years which gets used 24/7 and it has no burn in. I think burn in is over exaggerated.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2021)

frankGT said:


> While upgraded processing sounds great, do we really need the segmentation at this stage of switch's life?


of course... the extra power always comes at the middle of the console lifespan to increase it abit.

ds-dsi
3ds-new3ds
ps4-ps4pro
xboxone-xboxone x

you dont release an upgrade close to the beggining or people get mad, or at the end where people are moving on and its loosing interest, you release it at the half life which would be now for the switch, when we start seeing switch selects its when the switch is about to be replaced for a new model.


----------



## evilone (Jul 6, 2021)

Like the LAN Port.. hopefully i can use the Dock with my Erista Switch


----------



## cutebross260 (Jul 6, 2021)

https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/444693878/


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 6, 2021)

Usual Nintendo end-of-cycle fare...low effort like always.


----------



## wiiando (Jul 6, 2021)

Nintendo being lazy ASF as usual, people will lap it up too, like idiots


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2021)

MarkDarkness said:


> Usual Nintendo end-of-cycle fare...low effort like always.


what? dsi and new 3ds did alot of improvements to alot of games... they werent low effort, they were actually substantial improvements.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jul 6, 2021)

Disappointing but not surprising. They have no incentive to up their game.


----------



## wiiando (Jul 6, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> All these Rumors and Leaks were just to specific to be fake
> 
> 4K DLSS is definitely going to be in the Nintendos next system
> We are already five years into the Switchs lifecycle so we dont have to wait that much longer


What utter rubbish, they released the switch which could barely do 1080p, while other consoles were finishing their life cycles while still having better performance, you're delusional if you think Nintendo will ever give you the latest and greatest, this announcement in itself proves that.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 6, 2021)

I guess this is the new model that will phase out the existing one with the OLED they didn’t mention anything about better battery life they also didn’t mention anything about Bluetooth audio  now I still get the feeling the 4K one is coming with Zelda 2 and for 399 and 128gb storage but who knows


----------



## realtimesave (Jul 6, 2021)

It's neat but I prefer to play it on TV so I don't really necessarily need it.  Dock is cool too though.  I found FTP to it wireless is pretty slow.  But then again this one has no mod chip.


----------



## diggeloid (Jul 6, 2021)

Wow that's actually a great price. I think the people expecting a "Pro" version were being delusional since not only is that wayy out of character for Nintendo and misaligned with their regular business model, but it would fragment their user base for very little benefit. At best it would be a short-term boost in hardware sales, but Nintendo makes most of their profit from software and their competitive advantage comes from their rich library of exclusive IP, not cutting edge graphics.

OLED screens are GREAT btw. My PS Vita has one and it looks gorgeous, so I'm definitely interested in this. Considering my joycons died recently and a replacement costs ~$90, I might just opt for the new model and use my old one to play with homebrew development. Although, to be honest, I don't play it undocked very often. I haven't found many games that actually look good on that small screen.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 6, 2021)

MrSandstorm said:


> Wasn't the Tegra X1 going out of production this year? This might have been a board revision to accommodate for that, and they took the opportunity to fix the ridiculous lack of an ethernet port on the dock and throw in a slightly better screen as an excuse for the price hike.


nah This is a custom X1 chip, Im pretty sure its the same production line. Beside X1 is still a cash cow for them. They are not going to stop till NIN decides on a real Switch Pro


----------



## such (Jul 6, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo once again serving a lesson on how to avoid the consumer market and current trends and needs of the hardcore gamer


That boat is laying golden eggs, so they're not about to try to rock it before it stops - that's what I'm reading here. And since it's laying so many of those damn eggs the best you get outside of the screen is an internal memory expansion. I'm guessing mainly because 64gb now is likely cheaper than 32gb then so let's eat that 'loss' to get one additional hardware-related bullet point, sure.

Not exactly surprising for Nintendo, this.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 6, 2021)

diggeloid said:


> my joycons died recently and a replacement costs ~$90,


 JEZ no.thats way to much .. I got like 7 Pairs 3 came from switches and 4 pair were bought "borken" for 10-20$ and I just replaced the THumbsticks


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 6, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> what? dsi and new 3ds did alot of improvements to alot of games... they werent low effort, they were actually substantial improvements.


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## NaTaS69 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nintendo just made an Apple move.
Small changes, mo money.

#Courage


----------



## Fevirre (Jul 6, 2021)

I can see that in like 6 months after it was released someone is gonna try to or managed to get The HBL working


----------



## Plazorn (Jul 6, 2021)

gonna keep my old switch till it dies, _that _is the most expensive nintendo non bundle console i've ever seen


----------



## Burorī (Jul 6, 2021)

In a few days/weeks, someone's gonna upload a video on YouTube called "I built my own Switch OLED"

Mark my words


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 6, 2021)

I have 6 switches but I have to say I like the glossy white....I will definitely preorder one when I get the chance and sell one of my other ones!

Keep in mind if you always play on docked there is literally zero reason to buy this...  I'm buying one because I like the glossy white and the expandable internal storage with the OLED screen for my portable play.


----------



## Allen-R (Jul 6, 2021)

titan_tim said:


> When one of the main selling points is a functional stand, that's pretty sad.


I wonder if we'll see copies of this new back casing (improved stand) on Aliexpress but made to fit the original Switch models.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Has it been hacked yet?


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 6, 2021)

People crying out loud because of a rumor that didn't came to be true lol


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Jul 6, 2021)

No one is talking about the cool stand my current switch falls over which my Hori controllers lol not with the new switch and i am sure they will work on that too win.


----------



## Dark Ronin (Jul 6, 2021)

Just wonder if my v1 Erista motherboard will fit into a new housing, maybe internal layouts are identical.
Also, same old drifting shit instead of normal analogs inside joycons. You'll never learn, eh Nintendo?


----------



## MamaLuigiS (Jul 6, 2021)

This is exactly what I expected from nintendo. Something cool but not that cool.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2021)

Lol, so much for all that talk about 4K.  Instead it's just Nintendo trying to get more people to trade in their exploit-compatible Switches.  I'll pass, even though it would be nice to have the black and white one to match my PC, PS5, and Wii.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2021)

I expected nothing and I still got disappointed, lol So no "power" upgrade at all? Just more internal space and a screen upgrade for a antiquated 2016 tablet, amazing! Nintendo doing it's thing, not investing on hardware capabilities at all and still selling it at premium prices for the zealots. Literally the japanese Apple at this point


----------



## MrSandstorm (Jul 6, 2021)

djpannda said:


> nah This is a custom X1 chip, Im pretty sure its the same production line. Beside X1 is still a cash cow for them. They are not going to stop till NIN decides on a real Switch Pro


It might come down to how much production capacity Nvidia has available from the foundries. With the current silicon "shortage" it might be more profitable to put those limited resources into making more in demand 7nm-class chips instead of keeping their capacity tied down making an older 16nm product. They likely would've been working with Nintendo to make a replacement chip for quite some time now, which makes sense considering how far back the "Switch Pro" rumors go. Also, the specs just say "custom Tegra processor", so not necessarily an X1.

Of course, this is all conjecture and I'm just throwing ideas around, there's no basis for any of it and I fully expect to be proven partially or completely wrong.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 6, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Lol, so much for all that talk about 4K.  Instead it's just Nintendo trying to get more people to trade in their exploit-compatible Switches.  I'll pass, even though it would be nice to have the black and white one to match my PC, PS5, and Wii.



If the black and white in the first reversion with an exploitable one then I would bought it because to match my PS5 too. Weak, weak and weak system just like first version and 2nd reverison with slightly improvement. SKIP!


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> Literally the japanese Apple at this point


If that were the case, OLED Switch would be priced at $1100, and the dock alone would be $349.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2021)

the things they needed to make better: performance, battery life, joy con drift FIXED, are the 3 things they didn't touch.

They are so laughably out of touch with their consumers it's almost startling. This is a self inflicted gunshot would to the foot.

So now it'll be another 3-5 years before they announce another switch model????


----------



## HollowGrams (Jul 6, 2021)

what a disappointment.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 6, 2021)

MrSandstorm said:


> Also, the specs just say "custom Tegra processor", so not necessarily an X1.
> 
> Of course, this is all conjecture and I'm just throwing ideas around, there's no basis for any of it and I fully expect to be proven partially or completely wrong.


wait what? You do know Mariko is listed as a Custom Tegra..but its a 99% X1 ( without the exploit). and Didn't they state the CPU is the same as the "NEW" switch... so yea its the Dang same chip X1,
NiN is paying a buttload t NIVIDA for these Chips and they selling like Hot Cakes.. NIVIDA and Nintendo is not risking a new Chip with possible exploit or bugs until they ready and Trust they will Market and Milk it.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 6, 2021)

MamaLuigiS said:


> This is exactly what I expected from nintendo. Something cool but not that cool.


They're definitely just milking it. Slow incremental upgrade. Maybe we'll have an annual Switch revision release next or perhaps bi-annual.


----------



## crea (Jul 6, 2021)

Huge disappointment. Sigh.

I'm probably getting one...


----------



## |<roni&g (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh the joy and excitement


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 6, 2021)

HYPE


----------



## lordelan (Jul 6, 2021)

Not hackable -> not interested


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 6, 2021)

watch different chip unaffected by those sx modchips

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Lol, so much for all that talk about 4K.  Instead it's just Nintendo trying to get more people to trade in their exploit-compatible Switches.  I'll pass, even though it would be nice to have the black and white one to match my PC, PS5, and Wii.


that  reminds me i need to fix my left rail/buy a new rail my left joycon is loose and i know it isn't that cause cause that pair is brand new and it did it oob


----------



## pustal (Jul 6, 2021)

The most interesting thing for me about this is the ethernet port, not gonna buy one though.

May sound crazy but I wish they make a non-handheld version eventually. They already did the handheld-only version, they could also make the PSTV version of it. No battery to worry about, better cooling and I'd be happy.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 6, 2021)

wonder if we would be able to swap the oled screens or new backs on to the v1 switches when these parts become available

also is that a light on dock under the switch logo ? I see videos where it’s lit up


----------



## RocketRobz (Jul 6, 2021)

As someone who has a launch model of the Nintendo Switch with the low battery life, and also can't connect to the TV through the dock (due to broken console internals), I plan on getting this OLED Switch, as:

This will be the very first OLED product I will ever own.
My somewhat broken Switch needs a replacement (due to issues stated above).


----------



## graeme122 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nintendo knows everyones gonig to buy this, yes even those that hate it and want a Switch Pro.


----------



## NaTaS69 (Jul 6, 2021)

About the rumors being 4K....

The dock IS 4K. HDMI 2.0 port.
Not the Switch. Not yet. Wait for revision v5.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Playing the switch portably is the titular feature. It’s half of the console’s reason for existing. You are definitely missing out.



I couldn't care less about playing it portably. So, no, I'm not missing out. Deal with it.


----------



## mspy (Jul 6, 2021)

I guess that they might push the rumored 4k Switch not as a revision but as a new console aka Switch 2.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 6, 2021)

I know people are complaining about the device not having upgraded internals but I'm genuinely curious if it's feasible or not. The Xbox One X for instance got little support even with the upgraded internals and if devs couldn't update their games the best they could do was upscale to 4k. Same thing with the N3DS as barely any games actually used the new features. Would updating the internals break some games that were designed to work with the original switch? Even if it's just an "FPS boost" some games might not be designed to take the increases performance and break due to high frame rates.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 6, 2021)

I was expecting the new 3ds to the switch, instead it's just the 3ds xl


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2021)

MarkDarkness said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


nope they were actualy great improvements, i wouldnt trade my new 3ds xl for anything tbh.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jul 6, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Playing the switch portably is the titular feature. It’s half of the console’s reason for existing. You are definitely missing out.



It is best interest for you to respect her decision.

Not everyone play game portably.

I did portably most of time, but it is just me, exception of few games like Mario Party that rely on motion control.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 6, 2021)

diggeloid said:


> Wow that's actually a great price. I think the people expecting a "Pro" version were being delusional since not only is that wayy out of character for Nintendo and misaligned with their regular business model, but it would fragment their user base for very little benefit. At best it would be a short-term boost in hardware sales, but Nintendo makes most of their profit from software and their competitive advantage comes from their rich library of exclusive IP, not cutting edge graphics.
> 
> OLED screens are GREAT btw. My PS Vita has one and it looks gorgeous, so I'm definitely interested in this. Considering my joycons died recently and a replacement costs ~$90, I might just opt for the new model and use my old one to play with homebrew development. Although, to be honest, I don't play it undocked very often. I haven't found many games that actually look good on that small screen.


not sure if you are jocking or not lol

fragment the userbase? dont ps4 games work on pro and base? same for xbox? heck nintendo already did this way before sony or microsoft.

dsi was a better performing ds and had games using dsi mode to get better textures and new 3ds which made many games perform much better with higher detail and such, so no idea what you are mumbling about saying its out of character when nintendo already did it twice.

Fragment the userbase? when 99% of the games would work on both models, heck the dsi got what gimmicky digital only games and new 3ds got xenoblade chronicles port as exclusives and that was it every other game worked on both models.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lunar said:


> I know people are complaining about the device not having upgraded internals but I'm genuinely curious if it's feasible or not. The Xbox One X for instance got little support even with the upgraded internals and if devs couldn't update their games the best they could do was upscale to 4k. Same thing with the N3DS as barely any games actually used the new features. Would updating the internals break some games that were designed to work with the original switch? Even if it's just an "FPS boost" some games might not be designed to take the increases performance and break due to high frame rates.


we dont live in the stone age anymore...

games are coded so that they adapt to the clocks being higher and functioning better, while not every game got xbox one x enhanced basicaly any xboxgame worked much btter on one x versus base model, just becuase it didnt get a 4k patch doesnt make them not being better.

if you homebrew your switch you can overclock the cpu and gpu and you can see no games break they all adapt to the speeds to keep the pacing, devs already do this for long time, we arent stuck on gc/ps2 days where games were locked to everything and could break if you forced their hand.


----------



## f3rr3t (Jul 6, 2021)

Okay, at this point this shit is just becoming comical.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 6, 2021)

Literally zero fucking reason to buy this if you have one already... especially since it won't be hackable... definitely not convincing me to have nintendo pry my patched console away from me that's for sure.


----------



## wiiando (Jul 6, 2021)

NaTaS69 said:


> About the rumors being 4K....
> 
> The dock IS 4K. HDMI 2.0 port.
> Not the Switch. Not yet. Wait for revision v5.


HDMI 2.0 is pretty much standard now, means nothing at the moment, 2.0 has been around since 2015, so going for anything older would seem stupid


----------



## GolfDude (Jul 6, 2021)

nintendo confirmed that there are no changes to the cpu or ram used


----------



## zoogie (Jul 6, 2021)

What I really want to know is what they're going to do with the old switch now.
It will only be $50 cheaper so I think most of 1st time switch buyers will just get the OLED.

This of course begs the question: won't Nintendo just phase out the redbox and continue selling the OLED at 350? Or will they just take the $50 markup for a while and then lower the OLED back to the standard mass market friendly price of $300 once the redbox is phased out?

It's also possible they could just keep the old model by lowering its price and having a $250 / 350 standard/deluxe price split.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 6, 2021)

zoogie said:


> What I really want to know is what they're going to do with the old switch now.
> It will only be $50 cheaper so I think most of 1st time switch buyers will just get the OLED.
> 
> This of course begs the question: won't Nintendo just phase out the redbox and continue selling the OLED at 350? Or will they just take the $50 markup for a while and then lower the OLED back to the standard mass market friendly price of $300 once the redbox is phased out?
> ...


I'd wager they'll keep the $350 tag and continue to sell the red box models for a bit longer. At least another year. I Don't see the OLED price dropping anytime before 2023.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> Are the Joy Cons still drifty?


yep


----------



## SuperDan (Jul 6, 2021)

Apart from the OLED screen what else is improved?  I still don't have a switch.. But i like playing switch games on my pc...  The official Nintendo games at least


----------



## limpbiz411 (Jul 6, 2021)

Can I expect more stability?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 7, 2021)

Could not care less; I'm happy with my launch model, thanks.


----------



## YuseiFD (Jul 7, 2021)

Weird, usually nintendo releases a console close to performance with last gen home consoles, this one is literally wii u with a better pad.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 7, 2021)

enough of these new model's...


----------



## Milenko (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## jomaper (Jul 7, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Model hasn't been reviewed yet so how do you know its a nice screen?



That's Nintendo fans for you, lol
(coming from a disillusioned Nintendo fan)


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm just curious why people are upset? I think the glossy white looks amazing and it's only $50 more than the orignal unit. It even has a better dock. The OLED and the new dock along with the expansion of internal memory is totally worth the upgrade.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 7, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm just curious why people are upset? I think the glossy white looks amazing and it's only $50 more than the orignal unit. It even has a better dock. The OLED and the new dock along with the expansion of internal memory is totally worth the upgrade.



because we are excited about the switch pro


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 7, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> because we are excited about the switch pro



Yes i'm aware but you have to look at the cost anaylsis if they did release a pro how many units are they going to sell? The costs to upscale all the games and etc..etc.. wouldn't be worth it because people already know that Nintendo release timeless games they are not in competiton when it comes to graphics. The last time they were neck to neck was the gamecube era.

The switch has already sold a ton of units... will we get a pro maybe on a newer Nintendo Console but not on the Switch. They already have the light, the reglular switch, and finally the oled model. (Low/Mid/High End) I'm not complaining I'm going to buy the white model because I really like it.

My favorite models are the Anmial Crossing Model and the all White OLED Model. This was a smart decison NIntendo would sell more of units for $350 opposing to trying to relase a pro varient for $500.  They can't compete with the PS5 Or the Series-X to justify the $500 price tag. Also users would get burned because of the "pro exclusive titles" (hence remember new 3DS)

They made the right decision these things will sell as well as the light.

Now if we can hack these badboys that will be amazing but i can settle for it. I'm actually pretty excited for the new switch.


----------



## rmorris003 (Jul 7, 2021)

I think I am done with Nintendo lol, I rarely use my Switch now with SX OS. The days of them having a pure console for the tv are long gone and not worth the time or money for the few must play games.


----------



## rmorris003 (Jul 7, 2021)

Double post


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 7, 2021)

Another prime example showing Nintendo has gone downhill in recent years


----------



## Jonna (Jul 7, 2021)

For any of you that are upset or disappointed or any negative emotion about this:

Are you blaming Nintendo? If so, why, when they never said there was going to be a Switch Pro with 4K gaming, or that there was going to be a Switch 2, or even this model. They said nothing, you chose to believe the rumours several groups created, and set your expectations to those levels, based on... nothing.


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jul 7, 2021)

Lunar said:


> I know people are complaining about the device not having upgraded internals but I'm genuinely curious if it's feasible or not. The Xbox One X for instance got little support even with the upgraded internals and if devs couldn't update their games the best they could do was upscale to 4k. Same thing with the N3DS as barely any games actually used the new features. Would updating the internals break some games that were designed to work with the original switch? Even if it's just an "FPS boost" some games might not be designed to take the increases performance and break due to high frame rates.


All an enhanced version would have to do is stabilize performance on any variable resolution game (which is most games) and it would already be a huge upgrade without any special updates.


----------



## orangy57 (Jul 7, 2021)

I expected that any "pro" model would still only have 1080p games, but I really didn't expect the dock to not even be able to output 4K video. The Tegra X1+ chipset can output 4K, so i'm still confused as to why they don't even attempt to pump out 4K video like the Xbox one S did with blu-rays


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 7, 2021)

Orangy57 said:


> I expected that any "pro" model would still only have 1080p games, but I really didn't expect the dock to not even be able to output 4K video. The Tegra X1+ chipset can output 4K, so i'm still confused as to why they don't even attempt to pump out 4K video like the Xbox one S did with blu-rays



In all fairness PS4,XB1,PS5,Series-X are considered gaming and media systems. I beleive they can play Bluray movies the switch is at minimum playing 720p and 1080p docked. The only people who are complaining is us on these types of forums but to the average user the new switch looks "neat".

Nintedno isn't even top tier gaming they has and always will be in their own lane. Despite Hulu and Youtube Nintendo doesn't really offer anything on the media side since it's kinda only mean to game.

People need to learn how to accept the Switch for as it is. When you are playing NIntendo you are doing it to have fun if you want to play more on the intensive side you would mainly go for a Playstation or an Xbox or a PC.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 7, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> In all fairness PS4,XB1,PS5,Series-X are considered gaming and media systems. I beleive they can play Bluray movies the switch is at minimum playing 720p and 1080p docked. The only people who are complaining is us on these types of forums but to the average user the new switch looks "neat".
> 
> Nintedno isn't even top tier gaming they has and always will be in their own lane. Despite Hulu and Youtube Nintendo doesn't really offer anything on the media side since it's kinda only mean to game.
> 
> People need to learn how to accept the Switch for as it is.



WHaT ABOut FunIMAtiOn


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jul 7, 2021)

Soooo.. the real question is, can this be chipped?


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 7, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> WHaT ABOut FunIMAtiOn



Yeah but it's still bare minimum. I think  the problem here is many people compare what Sony and Microsoft is doing to Nintendo on what they should be doing. I mean look at the games they are not graphic intense games so it wouldn't make sense to make the system 4K.  When you go 4K you are normally offering lots of media and etc..etc.. because mostly you would like to steram movies and so on.

I know people want a Switch pro but the price point of $499.99 would scare away the customers or make many people feel less inclined of owning a system. If I own a switch I won't shell out $500 on a new one but I would probally trade in my older model for a revised model which most people are going to be doing including myself. I personally play my switch on docked but I do like the joycon/oled screen/expandale memory/ and dock so it is worth the upgrade.

If I want to play 4K I'll just play my Xbox One S or my G15 laptop.

@ertaboy356b 
I doubt it more than likely the internal has changed and also SXOS is out of buisness so i think it is the end for V2 and higher models because this model is considered as a V3


----------



## Cube6gamer (Jul 7, 2021)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> After rumors, claims, and endless debate, Nintendo has proven that it was all true: there is a new Nintendo Switch model coming. Simply titled the Nintendo Switch (OLED model) this version of the console features a 7-inch 720p OLED screen, a new stand for the tablet, 64GB internal storage, "enhanced audio", and a dock that comes with a LAN port. The OLED Switch will retail for $349.99 USD, and launches October 8, 2021.
> 
> The system will be available in either white or the traditional Switch colors of neon blue and red. Nintendo's official site refrains from mentioning any new or more powerful processing power over the original Nintendo Switch, and states that the system will max out at 1080p/60fps when docked.





Don't see the point, really.


----------



## Ajlr (Jul 7, 2021)

What a shtload of dissapointing comments! Rumours blow!!!


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 7, 2021)

It's amazing how these things release... when... "We're not working on anything right now..." [when asked about switch Pro)



Chary said:


> Cool, but disappointing. I just want my Switch games to not stutter...and this ain't it.



Have you considered a speech therapist or vocal coach for your Switch?

Considering what a nightmare (I feel) it is owning the Switch and S. Lite... synced-back-ups, having to check if the other is in use before starting, etc... I'm not so sure a 3rd is a great idea...


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jul 7, 2021)

Lol who asked for this? They should double the price for online. 

They're on a role, why stop here?


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 7, 2021)

Ill probably get one when cfw, atmosphere and nsp games will be working on it


----------



## Pleng (Jul 7, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Based on the naming of Switch (OLED), they will probably just call it that, a Switch 2. Unless for some reason, they go with a  completely different concept.



SwitchU




Redhorse said:


> It's amazing how these things release... when... "We're not working on anything right now..."[when asked about switch Pro)



Except they never said that [when asked about switch Pro)


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 7, 2021)

Lunar said:


> I know people are complaining about the device not having upgraded internals but I'm genuinely curious if it's feasible or not. The Xbox One X for instance got little support even with the upgraded internals and if devs couldn't update their games the best they could do was upscale to 4k. Same thing with the N3DS as barely any games actually used the new features. Would updating the internals break some games that were designed to work with the original switch? Even if it's just an "FPS boost" some games might not be designed to take the increases performance and break due to high frame rates.


Besides increasing clockspeeds or using faster memory, they can’t really do anything, no.
Using a newer SoC with a more modern GPU architecture would break compatibility with every currently existing  NX application unless they use some kind of GPU translation layer/emulation, which would devastate performance.


----------



## Davycrockof (Jul 7, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I have 6 switches but I have to say I like the glossy white....I will definitely preorder one when I get the chance and sell one of my other ones!
> 
> Keep in mind if you always play on docked there is literally zero reason to buy this...  I'm buying one because I like the glossy white and the expandable internal storage with the OLED screen for my portable play.


 what games do you local wireless play with?


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

Wait for the next one. Switch XL with 10" screen.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 7, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> Wait for the next one. Switch XL with 10" screen.


I’ll wait for the Switch XXXXL with a 69” screen, thx


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 7, 2021)

ZachyCatGames said:


> I’ll wait for the Switch XXXXL with a 69” screen, thx



Portable only model


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

This is only the third, still one more to come. Long live the Switch!

Switch 2017-2027 still not even half life yet!


----------



## Agusto101 (Jul 7, 2021)

300 comments for a trash " upgrade " lmao


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 7, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> View attachment 269312
> This is only the third, still one more to come. Long live the Switch!



what about the red box battery upgrade switch


----------



## Costello (Jul 7, 2021)

Agusto101 said:


> 300 comments for a *trash " upgrade " *lmao


precisely why there are 300 comments


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2021)

Costello said:


> precisely why there are 300 comments


you need to be told it's trash 300 times just in case it's not clear


----------



## ZeroFX (Jul 7, 2021)

The same just "better" screen, since oled is overrated, and it's 720p oled lol.

But at least it's just $50 from the original.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 7, 2021)

As disappointed as I am, this is probably the most Nintendo thing they could have done.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2021)

TwinRetro said:


> As disappointed as I am, this is probably the most Nintendo thing they could have done.


i feel like this is how everyone reacts to most nintendo news


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jul 7, 2021)

Jonna said:


> For any of you that are upset or disappointed or any negative emotion about this:
> 
> Are you blaming Nintendo? If so, why, when they never said there was going to be a Switch Pro with 4K gaming, or that there was going to be a Switch 2, or even this model. They said nothing, you chose to believe the rumours several groups created, and set your expectations to those levels, based on... nothing.



It has little to do with the "rumors" and more about the fact that there is a demand for it, with good reason. There's nothing wrong with letting a company know what we want.
That they never talked about it does not mean they cannot be criticized for their decisions. Just like I will keep complaining that they're letting F-Zero rot I will also complain because they aren't offering a high end model.

And I will do so because I am entitled to do so as consumer of their products, just as they are to simply ignore it.



ZachyCatGames said:


> Besides increasing clockspeeds or using faster memory, they can’t really do anything, no.
> Using a newer SoC with a more modern GPU architecture would break compatibility with every currently existing  NX application unless they use some kind of GPU translation layer/emulation, which would devastate performance.



Genuinely curious... Why do you think so? On PC we get new GPU architectures all the time and games remain compatible after driver update. As long as the set of instruction is close enough I'm not sure why it would be such an impossible task?


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

Look at the DS family. Don't think they were targeting upgrader.
So expecting one more to come is reasonable based on their track record.

Nintendo was never for people who wants kick ass bleeding edge device.

Say you are buying a new phone. You would prefer to buy a recently refreshed model though not a lot has changed from the old one?

The stars are aligned for Nintendo to release a OLED product, that is very much it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



deinonychus71 said:


> It has little to do with the "rumors" and more about the fact that there is a demand for it, with good reason. There's nothing wrong with letting a company know what we want.
> That they never talked about it does not mean they cannot be criticized for their decisions. Just like I will keep complaining that they're letting F-Zero rot I will also complain because they aren't offering a high end model.
> 
> And I will do so because I am entitled to do so as consumer of their products, just as they are to simply ignore it.
> ...


PC gaming is never fine tuned for the masses. If you are playing a game that needs to be fine tuned (like purposely slow down here and there for some hardware for the ultimate experience) PC may well be the worst platform even for high end device.

For retro gaming nothing beats the original hardware. Your PC can run the game faster but it is normally not better.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jul 7, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> PC gaming is never fine tuned for the masses. If you are playing a game that needs to be fine tuned (like purposely slow down here and there for some hardware for the ultimate experience) PC may well be the worst platform even for high end device.



That's right, but I would expect a next gen switch to be enough of a step up to be able to handle gen 1 switch games with relative ease as long as it's based on the same architecture. Or they could go the hybrid emulation route too.
I think it very unlikely Nintendo would give up on retro compatibility on one of their most successful console right away, and I'd hate to see Smash Ultimate be stuck in limbo.

One can only hope, though.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> That's right, but I would expect a next gen switch to be enough of a step up to be able to handle gen 1 switch games with relative ease as long as it's based on the same architecture. Or they could go the hybrid emulation route too.
> I think it very unlikely Nintendo would give up on retro compatibility on one of their most successful console right away, and I'd hate to see Smash Ultimate be stuck in limbo.
> 
> One can only hope, though.


DS was timing perfect for GBA games as they actually have the GBA hardware inside DS.

Nothing else can do GBA game perfectly except DS. Switch is sadly not able to do GBA game that well.

Nintendo has learn their lessons that what they did before to have enhanced version were sadly mostly a waste of their effort. Game developers now knows not to make enhanced version as return to their investment can't justify the effort. I don't know how many enhanced version were ever made but I guess can be counted with fingers?

Having strong legacy games running on their hardware best is Nintendo's way and a strength they have that is unmatched why would they give that up?

Imagine in year 2027 you buy a switch and it runs your 2017 game, every single one, perfectly !!

While some PS4 games are actually bad on a PS5 and very soon there won't be any console that can run them perfectly.

A only plus and no minus strategy isn't a bad one. You are assured of getting something more and nothing less.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 7, 2021)

Viri said:


> lols...! Here's your Switch Pro, bro.




  More like ..... Here's your Switch Pro, BITCH !!!


----------



## rmorris003 (Jul 7, 2021)

I never believed any of the rumors as Nintendo will always be generations behind as they don't care about having good hardware and just something innovative for the kids. I want them to go back to the days of being the main home console like it was in NES/SNES days but now I will always be Xbox as my main system since the OG.


----------



## Agusto101 (Jul 7, 2021)

Costello said:


> precisely why there are 300 comments


Makes Sense...I guess XD


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

rmorris003 said:


> I never believed any of the rumors as Nintendo will always be generations behind now as they don't care about having good hardware and just something innovative for the kids. I want them to go back to the days of being number 1 now they are number 3.


How are they no.3 ? By what measure ?

In CPU power there is no way they could be remotely close to no. 3. By sales no. they are very likely still no. 1

Nintendo produce good hardware until they make bad joy cons and pro controller, other wise their hardware are still top notch.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 7, 2021)

Not too surprised. Some rumors and thoeries/speculations I've been reading weeks ago say that they're doing the OLED version is because they're trying to get a head start in creating components (OLED screen, better speakers, more storage, etc.) for the eventual big upgrade to the Switch or a successor. 

Which kind of makes sense considering all the parts shortages worldwide. Getting more parts made and having them be ready for a "Pro" version or a new console for when it does get launched at some point in the future.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 7, 2021)

rmorris003 said:


> I never believed any of the rumors as Nintendo will always be generations behind as they don't care about having good hardware and just something innovative for the kids. I want them to go back to the days of being the main home console like it was in NES/SNES days but now I will always be Xbox as my main system since the OG.




 I was born in 1982 ..  Gaming order sent like this .. NES,Gensis,SegaCD,32X, Saturn, PS1, Dreamcast, OG Xbox, PC gaming, PS3/360, PC gaming, PS4 PC gaming .... been pc gaming since 2002 and have got some consoles but .....    ohh and forgot to put the wii,wiiu and switch in that mix ... but thats for the wife and kids not me


----------



## livinitwarrior (Jul 7, 2021)

What a waste of a good screen without updating the hardware itself :/ at least bump the battery, add bluetooth, something. SO lazy :/


----------



## MariArch (Jul 7, 2021)

yep. wouldn't expect anything more from ol nintendo,
this is as much as the japanese suits will give us


----------



## lordelan (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

For a company like Nintendo the most important thing is to keep customer loyalty and never ever risk it. As long as OLED model provide something better and nothing worst and customer view it as worth the extra $50 they are doing just fine.

It is most important the customer who are not buying the new model are not offended by it's existence. They must make sure the games still run best on the old machine (except the screen isn't as nice).

Many people are happy with Microsoft until they say F you with Windows 11.


----------



## Wavy (Jul 7, 2021)

Jonna said:


> For any of you that are upset or disappointed or any negative emotion about this:
> 
> Are you blaming Nintendo? If so, why, when they never said there was going to be a Switch Pro with 4K gaming, or that there was going to be a Switch 2, or even this model. They said nothing, you chose to believe the rumours several groups created, and set your expectations to those levels, based on... nothing.


Because Nintendo fans gotta whine about something.


----------



## mspy (Jul 7, 2021)

Breaking news, I found the 'Switch Pro' already on sale https://www.marseilleinc.com/gaming-edition/
...and judging from the reviews it is actually legit.


----------



## KoopTheKoopa (Jul 7, 2021)

No like other major upgrades but neat!
Also what’s the difference between LCD and OLED?


----------



## leerpsp (Jul 7, 2021)

KoopTheKoopa said:


> No like other major upgrades but neat!
> Also what’s the difference between LCD and OLED?


The pixels in *OLED* display work on a pixel-by-pixel basis, meaning it will only light up where there is an image to display, thus creating a better contrast than an *LCD* and has a lower power consumption. But the *OLED* displays are pricier than *LCDs* and do not get as bright as an *LCD*. (if anyone ask's I copied this from google)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 7, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> The pixels in *OLED* display work on a pixel-by-pixel basis, meaning it will only light up where there is an image to display, thus creating a better contrast than an *LCD* and has a lower power consumption. But the *OLED* displays are pricier than *LCDs* and do not get as bright as an *LCD*. (if anyone ask's I copied this from google)


Newer generations of OLED's upcoming are getting more brightness out of them. And the Switch runs in SDR so you don't need super high brightness just bright enough to use outside in broad daylight.


----------



## Iamapirate (Jul 7, 2021)

2017: Switch
2019: Switch Lite
2021: Switch OLED
2023: Switch Pro?
2025: Switch 2


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2021)

mspy said:


> Breaking news, I found the 'Switch Pro' already on sale https://www.marseilleinc.com/gaming-edition/
> ...and judging from the reviews it is actually legit.


Breaking News, an upscaler won't make shit draw distance, shit textures or frame drops any better.


----------



## leerpsp (Jul 7, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> Breaking News, an upscaler won't make shit draw distance, shit textures or frame drops any better.


They are starting to show up on ebay for $550 from the 2 posted so far, so its starting if you can not get a preorder its gonna be years before you can snag one.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm just glad they didn't decide to call it the New Nintendo Switch a la New N3DS. I guess the marketing team decided to not go full r on this one


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jul 7, 2021)

Not the Switch we wanted but the Switch we deserved ... probably


----------



## Payne (Jul 7, 2021)

Sweet, OLED is the way to go if it's someones first time buying switch


----------



## thesjaakspoiler (Jul 7, 2021)

I'll bet it will also need a whole bunch of general system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2021)

Literally just a better screen for mobile mode, better audio, and a lan port on the dock

It sounds like a more premium version of the Switch lite since it can be docked, but when is Nintendo going to make a switch that targets the traditional home console demographic?

Several games have performance issues on the switch even among first party titles. the switches performance is a fucking  joke


----------



## Phenj (Jul 7, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Nice screen, I'll buy it. Shame there's no apparent performance increase though.


^And this kids, is the prime example of the Soy Consoomer!


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jul 7, 2021)

I wonder if this Switch Oled will be moddable or will it be patched like the last normal Switch sold?
Because it seems to me just a small restyling!


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 7, 2021)

Phenj said:


> ^And this kids, is the prime example of the Soy Consoomer!


Well thanks for the new title I guess. I was a Pretty Pretty Princess, and now I am a Soy Consoomer! Oh the joys of the internet.


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 7, 2021)

In essence a crap update, but the screen is slightly larger so I guess I must buy one. But I don't think my girlfriend will agree with my reasoning...


----------



## rmorris003 (Jul 7, 2021)

Undwiz said:


> I was born in 1982 ..  Gaming order sent like this .. NES,Gensis,SegaCD,32X, Saturn, PS1, Dreamcast, OG Xbox, PC gaming, PS3/360, PC gaming, PS4 PC gaming .... been pc gaming since 2002 and have got some consoles but .....    ohh and forgot to put the wii,wiiu and switch in that mix ... but thats for the wife and kids not me


I was born in 84 and played everything all the way back to Colecovision as my grandparents would let us borrow it but I had NES/SNES/Genesis/32x/CD/N64/PS1/DC/XBOX/PS2/GC/360/ps3/WII/WII U/XB1/PS4 etc and been PC gaming since early 90s.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 7, 2021)

The only people who should be disappointed are those that believe Bloomberg is a credible source.. oh and those that follow certain Youtubers who make their money by endlessly click-baiting about the Switch Pro.

Nintendo simply doesn't need to bring out a higher specc'd model until the sales numbers start to decline.


----------



## Tomtani1 (Jul 7, 2021)

rmorris003 said:


> I was born in 84 and played everything all the way back to Colecovision as my grandparents would let us borrow it but I had NES/SNES/Genesis/32x/CD/N64/PS1/DC/XBOX/PS2/GC/360/ps3/WII/WII U/XB1/PS4 etc and been PC gaming since early 90s.


My first video system was the Intellivision, then the Commodore 64, then the NES.  The NES was a game changer.  The NES had arcade quality games.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Jul 7, 2021)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> After rumors, claims, and endless debate, Nintendo has proven that it was all true: there is a new Nintendo Switch model coming. Simply titled the Nintendo Switch (OLED model) this version of the console features a 7-inch 720p OLED screen, a new stand for the tablet, 64GB internal storage, "enhanced audio", and a dock that comes with a LAN port. The OLED Switch will retail for $349.99 USD, and launches October 8, 2021.
> 
> The system will be available in either white or the traditional Switch colors of neon blue and red. Nintendo's official site refrains from mentioning any new or more powerful processing power over the original Nintendo Switch, and states that the system will max out at 1080p/60fps when docked.




I am legit afraid to even read the darn comment section at this point; just gonna comment that the world of nintendo is burning, and were getting butt raped hard by new nintendo cruddy moves lol...or idk anymore..I may end up wheezing from the memes this will possibly get.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Cool, but disappointing. I just want my Switch games to not stutter...and this ain't it.



Your games are gonna get super stroke  just upgrad...I am laughing too hard..im sorry...


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 7, 2021)

I wish they had made the dock smaller and more portable. Yes I’m aware of third party docks/kits but I wish something more official was available.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 7, 2021)

Lazyt said:


> but what about those rumors?


No credible source started Switch Pro rumours. At least no credible source when it comes to video game news. Bloomberg Report with their undisclosed sources aren't credible here. At some point there may very well be an upgraded Switch with improved performance, but not in 2020, and probably not in 2021.


Scott_pilgrim said:


> bloomberg when they realize they cant report on the switch pro 6545815196 times a month anymore


Oh they'll still do it. They'll just say it's coming the year after their previous claims, now they'll probably say it's coming Q4 2022 or Q1 2023. The spread rumours give them a lot of traffic which means more advertiser money. They're kind of like the modern New York Times or WSJ, they'll keep reporting rumours and other unconfirmed information from questionable sources for the traffic without caring about whether their reputation is damaged, because the people who read them regularly will still trust what they read because of past credibility.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 7, 2021)

?! No probs here with this update.. Any performance increase would've hiked that rrp up towards PS5/XSX price, yet wouldn't be comparable - this is a good rrp (in comparison to the other models at least)
I don't plan to buy one though - unless my current Switch conks out, in which case I'll pick one of these up instead of the standard model. *shrugs*


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 7, 2021)

Wavy said:


> Because Nintendo fans gotta whine about something.



People have to understand the switch is like GTA V. (It prints money) so Nintendo will not take a risk by releasing a switch pro for $499.99 because people are going to complain. The games are already expensive and they rarely goes down in price.  Some people don't even have a 4K TV.  I honestly don't see the problem.

Let's just say they did make a switch pro and release "pro only games" it will only piss off both sides because the pro varient will run well and the normal varient would run shitty (cyberpunk) I honestly think the switch will be around for 3 more years.

Next generation yes it will be 4K resolution because 4K is becoming the standard but not this gen with the switch.

@mightymuffy 

That is EXACTLY why NIntendo didn't do that. Why release a pro model of all the games would play decent on 1080p. If I was a customer I would buy a switch lite or a used switch for cheaper and spend my $500 on a PS5 Or a Series-X 

I'm not seeing the problem with 1080p honestly at the end of the day the switch is a handheld. Nintendo can't afford to put extra stuff because it will hike up the price. Sony tried this with the vita in 2012 and it flopped.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 7, 2021)

Let's summarize:

- Twitter leakers have being wrong for the past 4 years

- Nintendo did nothing and it still will outsell the competition (loyal fan base + chip shortage for the competition) 

- Based on promises Nintendo never done, people are outraged but still will buy and subscribe to their online thing

- If you arrive home, first thing you gotta to do is catch a buizel


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 7, 2021)

Underwhelming and a bit odd.
I've heard many confuse the Switch and Switch lite already so now there's another one in the mix.
The "one with the better screen" I guess is how it'll be described.
Reminds me of the Gameboy Light in some ways.

A Metroid special version is gonna look pretty nice with this new model at least.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

mspy said:


> Breaking news, I found the 'Switch Pro' already on sale https://www.marseilleinc.com/gaming-edition/
> ...and judging from the reviews it is actually legit.


Is this a cable that upscale the signal to 4K? But your TV can already do that for you


----------



## mspy (Jul 7, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> Is this a cable that upscale the signal to 4K? But your TV can already do that for you


Judging from the reviews I have seen it is not just a simple upscaler like the ones on TVs.


----------



## spriteice (Jul 7, 2021)

I am interested in the screen temperature/brightness manufacturing variations with this new revision.

I own 3 switches (v1, v2, lite), and they all have different colour temps and max brightness levels. Funnily enough my v1 screen looks the best in these regards 

To add to this, all 4 of my N3DS I own have different colour temps and brightness levels as well. Especially annoying when the top screen is dimmer than the bottom screen on the same device. Not to mention the whole ips/tn fiasco. 

Hopefully Nintendo pick up their QC game with this screen revision, but if history has taught me anything, they won’t.


----------



## Phenj (Jul 7, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Well thanks for the new title I guess. I was a Pretty Pretty Princess, and now I am a Soy Consoomer! Oh the joys of the internet.


You're welcome!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 7, 2021)

Phenj said:


> ^And this kids, is the prime example of the Soy Consoomer!



And this kids, is the prime example of a deplorable hypocrite complaining about someone complaining. I'd rather drink a life time of soy than all of the Kool-Aid you've consumed.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

spriteice said:


> I am interested in the screen temperature/brightness manufacturing variations with this new revision.
> 
> I own 3 switches (v1, v2, lite), and they all have different colour temps and max brightness levels. Funnily enough my v1 screen looks the best in these regards
> 
> ...


This OLED version is exactly for people like you who like to have the best screen.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 7, 2021)

mspy said:


> Breaking news, I found the 'Switch Pro' already on sale https://www.marseilleinc.com/gaming-edition/
> ...and judging from the reviews it is actually legit.


Saw that some years ago. Nice for the Wii but not really worth it for anything from 720p and up.


----------



## spriteice (Jul 7, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> This OLED version is exactly for people like you who like to have the best screen.



In theory, yes. Although personally I prefer my lite, as I prefer the higher PPI screen, rigidity of the console as it is a single unit (rather than 2 joycons + tablet), and the d-pad. These factors alone make it the superior portable gaming device in my opinion.

If I want to play on the TV I can simply transfer my saves to one of my full sized Switches.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

spriteice said:


> In theory, yes. Although personally I prefer my lite, as I prefer the higher PPI screen, rigidity of the console as it is a single unit (rather than 2 joycons + tablet), and the d-pad. These factors alone make it the superior portable gaming device in my opinion.
> 
> If I want to play on the TV I can simply transfer my saves to one of my full sized Switches.


Money making opportunity for Nintendo! OLED Switch lite.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 7, 2021)

*Nintendo officially reveals* .................... that they fucking hate you


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

Undwiz said:


> *Nintendo officially reveals* .................... that they fucking hate you


Nintendo loves you very much. People who are rich and not fully satisfied are the ones who will keep buying. The trick is to keep you happy enough so you don't leave. It's a tick that Apple has perfected. If you are fully satisfied with what you already own then who is going to buy?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2021)

32 more GB of storage and 0.8" larger screen running the same resolutions. Who is this for? My phone has higher res.

this is not the console your looking for!


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> 32 more GB of storage and 0.8" larger screen running the same resolutions. Who is this for? My phone has higher res.
> 
> this is not the console your looking for!


The same people who has been buying Nintendo products. If you think your phone is a better gaming machine you are not one of them. It's call not wanting what you can't have. People who wants a Switch that is made by Apple with a M1 processor and mini LED XDR display will be a waste of time to pursue. Nintendo will never have them.


----------



## console (Jul 7, 2021)

I saw this news. It's not Nintendo Switch Pro. Nintendo company lied to us and everyone. LOL 

I'm going to skip this and wait on next Nintendo Switch 2 in next few years. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 7, 2021)

Worrh if if you desperate need wired Internet and or a better looking screen in  portable mode, useless otherwise.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

console said:


> I saw this news. It's not Nintendo Switch Pro. Nintendo company lied to us and everyone. LOL
> 
> I'm going to skip this and wait on next Nintendo Switch 2 in next few years. I'm in no hurry.


I expect 10 years product cycle, it's not even 5 yet. Switch is still living of mostly on IP developed for WiiU. Switch is still yong, haven't left the parent's house yet.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 7, 2021)

Hope the white joycons are sold separately.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

raxadian said:


> Worrh if if you desperate need wired Internet and or a better looking screen in  portable mode, useless otherwise.


Or you are a fan who "Gotta collect them all".


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 7, 2021)

console said:


> I saw this news. It's not Nintendo Switch Pro. Nintendo company lied to us and everyone. LOL
> 
> I'm going to skip this and wait on next Nintendo Switch 2 in next few years. I'm in no hurry.



They did not lie.
They never promised a new system with better specs.
Baseless rumours did that.

I own a v2 switch atm but I may get one of these, it just looks too good.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

Skelletonike said:


> They did not lie.
> They never promised a new system with better specs.
> Baseless rumours did that.
> 
> I own a v2 switch atm but I may get one of these, it just looks too good.


I can imagine a much nicer screen. I think this screen is finally big enough.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 7, 2021)

spriteice said:


> I am interested in the screen temperature/brightness manufacturing variations with this new revision.
> 
> I own 3 switches (v1, v2, lite), and they all have different colour temps and max brightness levels. Funnily enough my v1 screen looks the best in these regards
> 
> ...


Color Temperature doesn't really matter for video games. Usually it's good enough. This is a cheap budget OLED screen so there's going to be variance.

Nintendo is looking to pump out units and don't have time to individually calibrate each screen. They just calibrate one and apply a generic profile to all units. Saves time and money.

Components can vary even on same switch models which can affect generic calibration profiles so color accuracy will vary between the OLED models, if they had nasa like control on parts to make sure all components were identical with little variation which can help with generic profiles looking the same on all units it'll drive up the cost way high which Nintendo will avoid. For a low budget console like this you have to try not to be to uptight. Most people won't care about that so they don't bother.


----------



## CanIHazWarez (Jul 7, 2021)

raxadian said:


> Worrh if if you desperate need wired Internet and or a better looking screen in  portable mode, useless otherwise.


Except, you can get a USB Ethernet port for $10.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

CanIHazWarez said:


> Except, you can get a USB Ethernet port for $10.


A USB Ethernet adapter keeps the Switch warm, deal breaker.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 7, 2021)

Not many people talking about the fact they also removed the USB port in the dock.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 7, 2021)

spriteice said:


> I own 3 switches (v1, v2, lite), and they all have different colour temps and max brightness levels. Funnily enough my v1 screen looks the best in these regards .



What is your use case for three switches?


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 7, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Not many people talking about the fact they also removed the USB port in the dock.



Some people used one for a LAN adapter so maybe that's why


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 7, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Some people used one for a LAN adapter so maybe that's why


Don't all wired controllers also use that port? It seems like it should be big news if suddenly there's no way to use a wired controller in docked mode.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 7, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Not many people talking about the fact they also removed the USB port in the dock.



I mean, it still has two USB ports. Do you really need to use 3 USB ports at the same time?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 7, 2021)

Skelletonike said:


> I mean, it still has two USB ports. Do you really need to use 3 USB ports at the same time?


Probably not a very common use case but an external hard drive plus 2 wired controllers. It doesn't affect me personally, I'm just not a fan of removing functionality during an upgrade.

(The external hard drive isn't gonna be a thing without hacking so not that relevant)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> A USB Ethernet adapter keeps the Switch warm, deal breaker.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2021)

lordelan said:


> View attachment 269320


your meme is now mine


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> your meme is now mine


And mine xD


----------



## WG481 (Jul 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i just want themes


A feature they have stalled on for ages. I’m surprised (and a little pissed) that they haven’t already integrated themes into it. Screw basic white and basic black, give me my Waluigi theme *now*.


----------



## Shenrai (Jul 7, 2021)

I am a bit iffy on this because even if I buy this the inevitable pro model could come out in half a year or so and make me waste money.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 7, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I have to say I like the glossy white.



Glossy white? I don't believe it's glossy.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 7, 2021)

Shenrai said:


> I am a bit iffy on this because even if I buy this the inevitable pro model could come out in half a year or so and make me waste money.


Buy the white Joy-Cons and prank everyone. If you already have a switch then don’t worry about this one, but if you don’t this one is retailing for $350. A $50 increase from the Original Switch. (Oh shite, we’re gonna have to come up with o3DS-esque lingo to differentiate between the switches. oSwitch and nSwitch?)


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jul 7, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> what are you talking about?



nintendo added a thing on the switch that makes non-official ethernet adapters go super hot.
that person likely doesn't have an official adapter and thinks the switch dock will just get as hot as their adapter.

( truth be told, they should be unplugging it when not it in use. )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Goku1992A said:


> I like the glossy white....


how did you see it as glossy?
it really isn't, it's the same as the existing joycons.


----------



## Halbour (Jul 7, 2021)

James_ said:


> am i the only one who thinks the new packaging looks like a fucking cereal box


looooool that was good im on the ground laughing...


----------



## BLsquared (Jul 7, 2021)

I was holding off for so long, and then I finally got a Mariko model a month ago (With the blue and red joycons!!). Cool revision, but I'm happy with the Switch I have. Seems like a good starter for people who have been holding off until it comes out though, or if the dock is cross compatible, it might be a cool thing to pick up.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 7, 2021)

QUOTE="James_, post: 9519051, member: 506312"]am i the only one who thinks the new packaging looks like a fucking cereal box





[/QUOTE]

Why? Because it's a rectangle? I don't think it looks like a cereal box. Maybe if it opened on top while standing up, but that box is clearly mean to lay flat & the entire top then lifts up.




SHgamer1221 said:


> im on the ground laughing...



I bet you weren't.


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 7, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> QUOTE="James_, post: 9519051, member: 506312"]Why? Because it's a rectangle? I don't think it looks like a cereal box. Maybe if it opened on top while standing up, but that box is clearly mean to lay flat & the entire top then lifts up.
> 
> I bet you weren't.



Let me guess, you're that funny guy when invited in parties?


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 7, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> what are you talking about?


If there is one connected the switch is always warm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zupi said:


> nintendo added a thing on the switch that makes non-official ethernet adapters go super hot.
> that person likely doesn't have an official adapter and thinks the switch dock will just get as hot as their adapter.
> 
> ( truth be told, they should be unplugging it when not it in use. )
> ...


No, it wasn't hot, just warm all the time as if you are using it. It would be cold if it wasn't connected. Plug in and out would be silly. Anyway the enhancement isn't that great maybe twice as fast as wifi only. Its not worth the waste of energy and having the unit always warm may not be good for the Switch.


----------



## Halbour (Jul 7, 2021)

i weren't...


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 7, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> Let me guess, you're that funny guy when invited in parties?



I gave a simple, non-rude opinion that no, I do not think it looks like a cereal box. I believe you're the one questionable at parties. Hypocrite.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 7, 2021)

I won't be buying this. I specifically avoided OLED for my TV because I would be gaming on it and I don't want screen burn-in. So why would I want OLED on a device that only plays games? Sure, OLED looks nice... Until you get burn-in that is. I'd rather stick with IPS.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 7, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I won't be buying this. I specifically avoided OLED for my TV because I would be gaming on it and I don't want screen burn-in. So why would I want OLED on a device that only plays games? Sure, OLED looks nice... Until you get burn-in that is. I'd rather stick with IPS.



I've had an OLED phone for years and never experienced burn-in. I've also never heard of anyone ever getting burn-in with an OLED screen. If OLED is supposed to be more susceptible to burn-in than other screen technologies, then burn-in is a solved problem.


----------



## Gozaburo (Jul 7, 2021)

Finally a stable foot and a lan-port. That's the best move what Nintendo did in the last decade of console development. 
Don't even try to ask about the joy con drift problem problem. It's more important to have a white console.
That's more than enough to keep the Nintendo community happy.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 7, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> I've had an OLED phone for years and never experienced burn-in. I've also never heard of anyone ever getting burn-in with an OLED screen. If OLED is supposed to be more susceptible to burn-in than other screen technologies, then burn-in is a solved problem.


Phones don't have a static HUD on them for hours upon hours at a time.
When I get hooked on a game I can easily play it for 8 hours straight, that's 8 hours of the same static HUD, pretty much a worst case scenario for burn-in. 
You're not likely to use your phone for 8 hours straight. 
I've seen phones with the statusbar burned in in the past, less of an issue nowadays because the statusbar changes color in different apps. Also, it gets hidden during videos or games.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jul 7, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Phones don't have a static HUD on them for hours upon hours at a time.
> When I get hooked on a game I can easily play it for 8 hours straight, that's 8 hours of the same static HUD, pretty much a worst case scenario for burn-in.
> You're not likely to use your phone for 8 hours straight.
> I've seen phones with the statusbar burned in in the past, less of an issue nowadays because the statusbar changes color in different apps. Also, it gets hidden during videos or games.



Seems I was wrong then. But in Nintendo's defense, or rather, noting the upside of a downside, you're not going to be playing the Switch in handheld mode for 8 hours straight either. For one, because it's not comfortable enough to keep holding it for that long, for two, because if you have 8 hours to play, you're probably home and have access to your dock, and for three, and most importantly, because the battery won't last that long. I suppose you could plug your Switch to a wall socket or a portable charger, but at that point, you're going out of your way to play in portable mode for as long as possible. In a typical usage scenario, I doubt this new Switch will have any problems with screen burn-in during the expected life of the product.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 7, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Seems I was wrong then. But in Nintendo's defense, or rather, noting the upside of a downside, you're not going to be playing the Switch in handheld mode for 8 hours straight either. For one, because it's not comfortable enough to keep holding it for that long, for two, because if you have 8 hours to play, you're probably home and have access to your dock, and for three, and most importantly, because the battery won't last that long. I suppose you could plug your Switch to a wall socket or a portable charger, but at that point, you're going out of your way to play in portable mode for as long as possible. In a typical usage scenario, I doubt this new Switch will have any problems with screen burn-in during the expected life of the product.


I have done that, actually. When I'm in the middle of Zelda BotW (or another game for that matter) I don't wanna get up to plug my dock in to switch to the TV plus that game looks better in handheld mode IMO.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 7, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> Genuinely curious... Why do you think so? On PC we get new GPU architectures all the time and games remain compatible after driver update. As long as the set of instruction is close enough I'm not sure why it would be such an impossible task?


They hardcode a copy of the GPU driver in every game (presumably so they can make breaking changes without breaking old games). They also use precompiled shaders specifically targeting maxwell arch (for performance) and later architectures aren't backwards compatible.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 7, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> Seems I was wrong then. But in Nintendo's defense, or rather, noting the upside of a downside, you're not going to be playing the Switch in handheld mode for 8 hours straight either. For one, because it's not comfortable enough to keep holding it for that long, for two, because if you have 8 hours to play, you're probably home and have access to your dock, and for three, and most importantly, because the battery won't last that long. I suppose you could plug your Switch to a wall socket or a portable charger, but at that point, you're going out of your way to play in portable mode for as long as possible. In a typical usage scenario, I doubt this new Switch will have any problems with screen burn-in during the expected life of the product.



Actually something not many know about; burn-in is cumulative. You can decide to play for only an hour a day, but all of it counts towards inevitable burn-in, it all depends on the total usage. Taking breaks or using less a day would not help.

It is rarer in phones because like previously stated, you don't use it for extended periods of times. But the takeaway in that is that due to the less amount of screen on time, the total amount of usage and therefore cumulative burn-in is less.

Given that we're going to be playing the system for hundreds of hours, with static HUDs and such no less, I expect burn-in to be very common and an issue many people will complain about like joycon drifting. Just give it time and you'll see.


----------



## grcd (Jul 7, 2021)

Gep_Etto said:


> I've had an OLED phone for years and never experienced burn-in. I've also never heard of anyone ever getting burn-in with an OLED screen. If OLED is supposed to be more susceptible to burn-in than other screen technologies, then burn-in is a solved problem.



Incorrect. OLED does have increased risk of burn in. My Samsung Galaxy S6 had burn-in on the top area of notifications; my Huawei P20 Pro also had burn-in in the same area. Maybe new panels are improved, but it is certainly a problem.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 7, 2021)

grcd said:


> Incorrect. OLED does have increased risk of burn in. My Samsung Galaxy S6 had burn-in on the top area of notifications; my Huawei P20 Pro also had burn-in in the same area. Maybe new panels are improved, but it is certainly a problem.



The obvious indication here really is the warranty. Even for modern displays, manufacturers explicitly do not cover burn-in in their warranty. You can bet your ass Nintendo wouldn't either.


----------



## Jonna (Jul 7, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> It has little to do with the "rumors" and more about the fact that there is a demand for it, with good reason. There's nothing wrong with letting a company know what we want.
> That they never talked about it does not mean they cannot be criticized for their decisions. Just like I will keep complaining that they're letting F-Zero rot I will also complain because they aren't offering a high end model.
> 
> And I will do so because I am entitled to do so as consumer of their products, just as they are to simply ignore it.


Okay, gotcha. 

What does it have to do with this announcement, though?


----------



## thekarter104 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hope the new dock will be sold seperately. 
That would be great.


----------



## mspy (Jul 7, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I won't be buying this. I specifically avoided OLED for my TV because I would be gaming on it and I don't want screen burn-in. So why would I want OLED on a device that only plays games? Sure, OLED looks nice... Until you get burn-in that is. I'd rather stick with IPS.


This was also a concern when the Vita came out but from what I can tell there weren't many reports of the Vita having burn-in issues, years have passed since then, one would think that the technology have only improved since so my guess is that it would take years to notice any burn-in on a Switch.

edit: from what I've seen there are different types of OLED panels that can be good or bad depending on the use case scenario, so it might very well been that the Vita OLED screen was especially designed with gaming in mind.

Btw, someone clarify this plz: more 'vibrant' colors aside, having a bigger screen with OLED means that we will have a sharper image or a more blurry one?


----------



## Gunstorm (Jul 7, 2021)

great but not PRO


----------



## leerpsp (Jul 7, 2021)

thekarter104 said:


> Hope the new dock will be sold seperately.
> That would be great.


It should be since they did that with the normal dock but by the looks of it besides a small redesign it only has a ethernet port added to it but I do like the white dock, I'll be preordering one if I get lucky and the resellers don't beat me to it like they did with the new xbox's and ps5's.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jul 7, 2021)

This should have been standard since day one


----------



## spriteice (Jul 8, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> What is your use case for three switches?



v1 = my original hacked switch

v2 = my online switch 

lite = mod chip installed, I had an opportunity to buy it and because of the rarity I bought it


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 8, 2021)

@zupi  & @D34DL1N3R

Okay maybe it isn't glossy white but it does look nice.  I don't even use the joycons because I'm afraid they will break so I just use a wired or wireless controller.  Believe it or not I like the switch for what it is I used to complain about it not having the same 3rd party games but you get used to it. Their gaming library is sufficient.

@spriteice
Welcome to the club I own 6 switches
V1 = I have 2 hacked switches one is on SXOS and the other is on Atmosphere
V2 = I have one animal crossing switch it is brand new in the box and the other one is a black one
Lite = I use that for my portable gaming and the other one was a free one from target. (still new in the box)

In reality I only use my switch lite for online play and my CFW atmosphere for the other games. What I do I buy my games (most but not all) and just pirate the DLC.. I'm still a pirate but I like collecting video games.


----------



## Supercool330 (Jul 8, 2021)

thekarter104 said:


> Hope the new dock will be sold seperately.
> That would be great.


It will be: https://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/nintendo-switch-oled-dock/


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 8, 2021)

Gozaburo said:


> Finally a stable foot and a lan-port. That's the best move what Nintendo did in the last decade of console development.
> Don't even try to ask about the joy con drift problem problem. It's more important to have a white console.
> That's more than enough to keep the Nintendo community happy.



Well Mr.Kaiba, at least they didn't fragment the userbase.

And incase you hadn't noticed it, this model is called 'upselling'.
Apple has been practicing it for over a decade now....
But when Nintendo uses "clever marketing strategem" and it proves /super effective/ it's suddenly wrong ?



thekarter104 said:


> Hope the new dock will be sold seperately.
> That would be great.


It's already been confirmed to be sold sep.
Also all docks will be compatible with all tv capable switches.


----------



## dantes_victus (Jul 8, 2021)

if we find a way to install oled screen on gen1 model.. that would be awesome


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 8, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> QUOTE="James_, post: 9519051, member: 506312"]am i the only one who thinks the new packaging looks like a fucking cereal box



[/QUOTE]
Looks like they managed to shrink the box.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 8, 2021)

@TomSwitch 

I think you goofed on the quote.


----------



## ErenNonSuzuku34 (Jul 8, 2021)

Literally the only difference is a bigger screen......nintendo WTF YOU CAN DO BETTER


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 8, 2021)

ErenNonSuzuku34 said:


> Literally the only difference is a bigger screen......nintendo WTF YOU CAN DO BETTER



also bigger stand enhanced audio lan port in dock and most importantly oled


----------



## ErenNonSuzuku34 (Jul 8, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> also bigger stand enhanced audio lan port in dock and most importantly oled


i do not see said LED


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 8, 2021)

ErenNonSuzuku34 said:


> i do not see said LED



?


----------



## ErenNonSuzuku34 (Jul 8, 2021)

lol


----------



## tivu100 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sound like I will wait until this start to go on sale down the year. Not worth getting it at initial retailer's price just for bigger screen, even if it's OLED, and the LAN port.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2021)

ZeroT21 said:


> This should have been standard since day one


that applies to every upgraded revision from Nintendo.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 8, 2021)

_After rumors, claims, and endless debate...._
_
_
who says it's over!? Switch 4k coming 2022


----------



## gaga941021 (Jul 8, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> that applies to every upgraded revision from Nintendo.


Or any other console.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2021)

Tac 21 said:


> _After rumors, claims, and endless debate....
> 
> _
> who says it's over!? Switch 4k coming 2022


yes true, it needs to have 4K handheld and 8k docked


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 8, 2021)

I just fail to see the point, when the actual tablet screen is extraneous and it works best hooked up to a TV. 
It's like...I dunno, Sony improving Blu-Ray playback in the PS4 instead of making the actual gameplay better, I guess. Bad analogy, I admit, but hopefully it still conveys my point - that it's a secondary feature that doesn't make the primary one any better.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 8, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I just fail to see the point, when the actual tablet screen is extraneous and it works best hooked up to a TV.
> It's like...I dunno, Sony improving Blu-Ray playback in the PS4 instead of making the actual gameplay better, I guess. Bad analogy, I admit, but hopefully it still conveys my point - that it's a secondary feature that doesn't make the primary one any better.


I have the opposite view and see the Switch as a handheld with TV output as a secondary feature. To me it's just not powerful enough to do 1080p with decent framerates (clear to see with Hyrule Warriors), so I prefer the better performance at 720p as a portable.


----------



## Gozaburo (Jul 8, 2021)

@notrea11y 
You're right, Ms. Sakurane but that doesn't change the fact that existing problems like joycon drifting won't get fixed.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2021)

Since when is a kickstand and low resolution OLED screen considered an upgrade? Name a device you've bought where a kickstand was a top feature or a reason to upgrade. The #1 reason to upgrade ANY tech is performance and that was ignored so this is the Switch S and not a Switch 2.0

but by being greedy, nintendo will eventually push themselves into obscurity. you can't always satisfy shareholders, and once that price becomes "that's a little too much for a handheld", they will suffer, just like they did with the wii u.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jul 8, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Nice screen, I'll buy it. Shame there's no apparent performance increase though.


its nintendo, you should know this by now, all they care about is how to make something cheap seem better with bs gimmicks.

your only getting OLED because i bet they found a supplier that's cheap enough.

but hey just think, Nintendo gamers will get to enjoy dumbed down games games with low resolutions on a screen that's supposed to benefit higher resolutions.

but the fans will be like SHUT UP, TAKE MY MONEY and be like WOW i see the resolution improvement already..... lmfhao!

you never know, when they run out of NVIDIA chips we may get "another model" either improved with their new chip if nintendo can front the bill for the cost increase, or subpar if they find an alternative cheap supplier to provide similar chip cheap enough.

never know too, maybe one day Nintendo will stop offing the costs to its gamers and game devs and increase its cheap 32GB storage and actually give internal storage decent enough for a fucking gaming console.

but don't worry, give it a few years for the PS5/XBX SX to be on the market and third party support drops even more (not that it has great support anyway), Nintendo will have fully phased the 3DS out and will need a new handheld as i cant see them leaving the handheld market, they'll likely make the switch its handheld market, make a new console subpar to last gen (as always) find some new BS gimmicks to make it sound better than it is, and you'll likely hear the same old "we promise better third party support claim" gain and finally get all the last gen games Nintendo gamers missed out on.

and you never know, Nintendo may eventually catch up and offer 4K support.

this is what makes me laugh, how its fans keep insisting Nintendo are so innovative, yet they're always behind using old tech.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 8, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> Since when is a kickstand and low resolution OLED screen considered an upgrade? Name a device you've bought where a kickstand was a top feature or a reason to upgrade. The #1 reason to upgrade ANY tech is performance and that was ignored so this is the Switch S and not a Switch 2.0
> 
> but by being greedy, nintendo will eventually push themselves into obscurity. you can't always satisfy shareholders, and once that price becomes "that's a little too much for a handheld", they will suffer, just like they did with the wii u.


I don't think Nintendo will ever become "obscure", if only because they've got some prime IPs in their pocket - Mario, Metroid, Legend of Zelda, Pokemon, Donkey Kong (which is technically under "Mario", but eh), Kirby, etc.

Your first paragraph, however, I fully agree with.


----------



## Pokepicker (Jul 8, 2021)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> I don't play handheld and I buy physical copies, not digital. Looks like I'll be skipping this.



I’m just curious. How does the fact that you «buy physical copies» factor into not buying this console?


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 8, 2021)

Gozaburo said:


> @notrea11y
> You're right, Ms. Sakurane but that doesn't change the fact that existing problems like joycon drifting won't get fixed.


Joycons is sick. Had a right joycon and a left joycon from different switch failing. Good that they were not lite version.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> I don't think Nintendo will ever become "obscure", if only because they've got some prime IPs in their pocket - Mario, Metroid, Legend of Zelda, Pokemon, Donkey Kong (which is technically under "Mario", but eh), Kirby, etc.
> 
> Your first paragraph, however, I fully agree with.


Which in DS family do you consider were upgrades? How about 3DS or New 3DS? WiiU an upgrade over Wii? Switch an upgrade over WiiU?

Did Switch sweep you off your feet when it was released? I think it was meh only  but it turns out OK, got to give it time. It's a 10 year journey if Nintendo do it right.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 8, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> Which in DS family do you consider were upgrade?


My first ever handheld was a DS Lite, that I still own, so naturally I have a lot of respect for it and have no experience with the original DS, so...here's how I see it.
The DS Lite added the much-needed backlight, but otherwise was pretty much the same as the DS in terms of hardware. The DSi added a Home screen of sorts, and I think it did have increased "oomph" too, but if it did it wasn't widely utilised (which is the problem with mid-gen hardware power-ups; devs can't use 'em as the standard, since they'd lose the customer base who just have the original, weaker launch specs, and as a result DSi/PS4 Pro/New 3DS/etc.-exclusive games are very rare).

The DS Lite was an almost mandatory upgrade, since the backlight is amazing, allowing you to play games irrespective of how dark or bright the surrounds are (just try playing the original GBA or DS in bright sunlight). The DSi...wasn't as necessary, in hindsight, though my younger self was stunned by how much more advanced it was than my beloved DSi.

The 3DS isn't relevant here, since that was the next generation, not part of the "DS" family.

EDIT: you expanded your reply whilst I was writing.

I got a Switch a year after launch, since I originally saw no reason to buy it due to the mediocre controllers and lacking game library; by now, it's decent, but I still like my Wii U.
The Wii...UGH - the GameCube was *so much better* due to lacking the horrendous motion controls; similarly, the Wii U is a flat-out improvement over the goddamn Wii. That turd is barely any better than the Virtual Boy, in terms of usability and enjoyability.

The 3DS originally had a quite narrow library, but as it matured it became a welcome upgrade to the DS Lite; I particularly liked the stereoscopic 3D, which made most games that used it feel more...alive, less 'flat' and lifeless - I could never turn the 3D off.


----------



## grcd (Jul 8, 2021)

The original DS also had backlight. I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Horvi (Jul 8, 2021)

Call me lazy for not reading through the whole topic but are they gonna come out with a better performing model later? Or that's all we get?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 8, 2021)

grcd said:


> The original DS also had backlight. I don't know what you are talking about.


Not as good as the DS Lite, from what I remember; I never owned the original model, but my childhood friend did.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 8, 2021)

The original DS was a very bulky unit. Physically it is close to ugly and awkward. DS lite was quite an improvement. I like DSi the best. Never had the LL. 3DS was kind of like LL. New 3DS has a better screen probably like OLED is to the Switch. I think 3DS never reach potential. It is like WiiU is to Wii. A worthy successor to DS is Switch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Horvi said:


> Call me lazy for not reading through the whole topic but are they gonna come out with a better performing model later? Or that's all we get?


Would DS fan be happier had there been no 3DS? I think it's a maybe. 3DS really didn't add much and it basically means death of DS.

Let Switch live to it's full potential.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 8, 2021)

Welp, I’ll see you on the wii u.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jul 8, 2021)

Lol! Seriously?

OLED Nintendo Switch Model Has The Same Joy-Cons, Nintendo Confirms - GameSpot


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 8, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> also bigger stand enhanced audio lan port in dock and most importantly oled



Sure, if a person considers OLED burn-in to be the most important feature.


----------



## cvskid (Jul 8, 2021)

The expanded memory from 32gb to 64gb doesn't matter anyways since you are still going to need a sd card.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 8, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Sure, if a person considers OLED burn-in to be the most important feature.


The joycons will die much sooner than the screen would burn in.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 8, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> The original DS was a very bulky unit. Physically it is close to ugly and awkward. DS lite was quite an improvement. I like DSi the best. Never had the LL. 3DS was kind of like LL. New 3DS has a better screen probably like OLED is to the Switch. I think 3DS never reach potential. It is like WiiU is to Wii. A worthy successor to DS is Switch.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The 3DS had a rocky start, but other than that it did very well.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 8, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> The joycons will die much sooner than the screen would burn in.



I doubt that. More people have joyconns that work perfectly fine than not. Image retention will be happening day one, with burn-in reports following.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 8, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I doubt that. More people have joyconns that work perfectly fine than not. Image retention will be happening day one, with burn-in reports following.


Ask Samsung and Apple how many people complain about their phone has burn in 
I have two set of joy cons and one pro controller that has problem that is 100% of the original purchases. Had OLED phones since they started making them and no issue. A average person probably look at their phone more than they look at their Switch


----------



## Magnus87 (Jul 8, 2021)

I see it as a missed opportunity, it was not necessary to jump to 4K as the rumors said but at least have a sufficient upgrade so that current games that do not reach 720p could reach that resolution and even go to 60FPS.
Maybe adding more RAM and overclocking the CPU / GPU could achieve that improvement, as happened with DS and DSI or 3DS and NEW3DS










The NDS gained almost 50% power and an additional 12MB of RAM, while the 3DS gained 33% power but became Quad Core and increased 128MB of RAM.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 8, 2021)

Wait for the tear down to see what they have added.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 8, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> Ask Samsung and Apple how many people complain about their phone has burn in
> I have two set of joy cons and one pro controller that has problem that is 100% of the original purchases. Had OLED phones since they started making them and no issue. A average person probably look at their phone more than they look at their Switch



The average phone user doesn't have static images on their phone for longer periods of time like a Switch user would. There is also plenty of evidence of temp image retention and burn-in on Apple and Samsung devices with OLED screens. One can look on eBay and in-store display models for evidence of that.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 9, 2021)

Too bad for those who instead of playing game keep staring at the home screen. Don't buy the OLED version if you are one of them. 
To the dedicated fan who is able to play a game until it burns your screen, I salute you and you deserved to get an award from the game company that publish the game. 

The only burn in I am worried about is windows task bar on my monitor which is why I hesitated buying an OLED screen when my PC is connected to it, went with QLED instead. The black is not as good but it is brighter for HDR movies. There are reviewer that question that assumption but I played safe. 

Mini LED screen from Apple is good. Time will tell if that tech would challenge the position of OLED as the premium option.


----------



## FFTfanatic (Jul 9, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I doubt that. More people have joyconns that work perfectly fine than not. Image retention will be happening day one, with burn-in reports following.



There will always be failure / defect reports soon after launch of an in-demand electronic entertainment device, and usually they are just part of a vocal minority who are well within industry norm failure rates



D34DL1N3R said:


> The average phone user doesn't have static images on their phone for longer periods of time like a Switch user would.



If that were the case then why are OLED screen phones still plentiful in East Asia where mobile gaming is *huge*. . .? You can bet they have "static images on their screen for longer periods of time like a Switch user would".

And if it is so guaranteed then how come my almost decade old launch model Vita has no burn-in? I don't recall ever even seeing retention on it and it has had _plenty _of use. If it's a golden sample then I guess I must be pretty lucky because I actually have a second OLED unit and that has no issues either. . .  I know multiple others who still have good units too, not to mention OLED Vitas typically command higher prices on the second hand market than used LCD Vita Slims of equivalent condition, which is odd, if things are as you say.

I also have two 2019 OLED TVs which have seen plenty of gaming. No burn-in and TVs are typically less resistant  than mobile tech  OLED implementations. The 2017 OLED TV which I had prior to the aforementioned 2019 models was sold to a family member who is rather lax about static images (TV and DVD forgetfully left on pause sometimes for hours at a time despite my advice to be more  mindful) and yet they haven't had burn-in either. . .  

Fact is, burn-in is far less common than it once was. Screens are far more resistant to it these days due to improvements in design and manufacture and in the various counter measures built into devices that use them such as pixel orbiting, pixel refresher cycles and auto-dimming of static elements. 

When the Vita launched, sure there was a bunch of reports, but those died down relatively quickly suggesting they are mostly to have been from bad production batches. And like I said, that was a panel from almost a decade ago, the Switch will have a more modern and thus more resistant implementation.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 9, 2021)

So, this is the "Switch Pro" everyone was talking about. No better processing, no 4K upscaling. Still, an OLED display is nothing to sneeze at, since a lot of games are better in handheld/tabletop mode anyway.


----------



## SonicRings (Jul 9, 2021)

HarvHouHacker said:


> since a lot of games are better in handheld/tabletop mode anyway.


I smell cap


----------



## FFTfanatic (Jul 9, 2021)

sonicrings said:


> I smell cap


He's not wrong though. Some games look and / or run better in handheld mode than they do when in docked mode.


----------



## driverdis (Jul 9, 2021)

I really hope Nintendo bothers to properly implement some form of anti burn-in features into the Switch. I have seen plenty of Samsung phones that are daily drivers or display models that have severe burn-in in as little as a year. I have seen far less iPhones do this, even store demo models hold up well which is impressive as Apple has used Samsung OLED panels in their phones so the software really makes the difference.

hopefully Nintendo will be more like the iPhone or Vita screen where burn-in was not a big issue for most.


----------



## SonicRings (Jul 9, 2021)

FFTfanatic said:


> He's not wrong though. Some games look and / or run better in handheld mode than they do when in docked mode.


This certainly is news to me. Though I guess it makes sense since in handheld mode it's only running in 720p.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jul 9, 2021)

Pokepicker said:


> I’m just curious. How does the fact that you «buy physical copies» factor into not buying this console?


Because I don't need the extra internal storage because I don't install digital games.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 9, 2021)

driverdis said:


> I really hope Nintendo bothers to properly implement some form of anti burn-in features into the Switch. I have seen plenty of Samsung phones that are daily drivers or display models that have severe burn-in in as little as a year. I have seen far less iPhones do this, even store demo models hold up well which is impressive as Apple has used Samsung OLED panels in their phones so the software really makes the difference.
> 
> hopefully Nintendo will be more like the iPhone or Vita screen where burn-in was not a big issue for most.



I think this mostly comes down to the "always on display" type feature, where most of the pixels are pure black while the date/time/whatever appears in blazing white. You're really wearing out some pixels faster than others when some are completely off all the time while others are getting use. Unfortunately this is the only way to really get big battery savings with OLED tech, though that doesn't seem to be much a priority with Nintendo. (I.E. I doubt they cook up a UI featuring pure black everywhere just to lengthen battery.)


----------



## grcd (Jul 9, 2021)

I think many of us here forget that both the original Switch is underclocked, and so is the new Mario Switch - underclocked and due to thermals able to go even further theoretically in terms of performance. We don't know yet if Nintendo has improved thermals, but in theory if they have made advancements there, it is possible that the OLED model runs with unlocked speeds. It won't exceed 1080 / 60, but it could then offer performance in line with custom firmware / homebrew approaches.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 9, 2021)

spriteice said:


> v1 = my original hacked switch
> 
> v2 = my online switch
> 
> lite = mod chip installed, I had an opportunity to buy it and because of the rarity I bought it



I have an unpatched v1 since around launch, v2 I got a great deal on earlier this year and wanted the battery improvements + a fresh battery and the animal crossing theme didnt hurt (and 2nd dock even though I barely play docked, want a dock per tv), and a lite because got a great deal on that too and I’m a sucker for handhelds. V2+Lite purchases came at the same time and wasn’t much out of pocket oddly enough otherwise I wouldn’t have done either. Escalated quickly from just one beat up v1 Switch I’ve had for over 4 years to this collection.

I think I’ll try my hand with emu on the v1, is there anything else you enjoy on it? If I convert physical to digital, how do you handle game patches while keeping it offline? Not sure I wanna bog down the SD card with all that though

Even if I just do emu, v1 will permanently stay offline to be safe since I have other Switches that will always be stock

Ive heard everything up to 5th gen is good, Wii/GC can be spotty but sometimes ok

And if modding scene isn’t that cool, should I sell v1?

Debating what to do with this OLED model, maybe sell my v2 for most of the cost of OLED for a nominal upgrade.

Keeping the Lite regardless! I love the little thing for certain games and moods and uses. I hope yours doesn’t develop drift or you’ll have to extract that unicorn chip


----------



## spriteice (Jul 9, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> I have an unpatched v1 since around launch, v2 I got a great deal on earlier this year and wanted the battery improvements + a fresh battery and the animal crossing theme didnt hurt (and 2nd dock even though I barely play docked, want a dock per tv), and a lite because got a great deal on that too and I’m a sucker for handhelds. V2+Lite purchases came at the same time and wasn’t much out of pocket oddly enough otherwise I wouldn’t have done either. Escalated quickly from just one beat up v1 Switch I’ve had for over 4 years to this collection.
> 
> I think I’ll try my hand with emu on the v1, is there anything else you enjoy on it? If I convert physical to digital, how do you handle game patches while keeping it offline? Not sure I wanna bog down the SD card with all that though
> 
> ...



If your v1 is spare, I would definitely hack it if you are interested in that. 

The main benefits I enjoy from my hacked switches are overclocking (makes certain games much nicer to play), emulation via retroarch (basically everything ps1 and back runs well), quake 1+2 (along with various other source ports of games), and manual save game backups. 

I update my games on my offline switch by transferring the update data from my online switch via the “Match version with local users” feature.

If you don’t get what you want out of modding, you could sell your v1 switch, there is a market for it. That’s really down to your discretion though. Trading in the v2 for the OLED also sounds like a good idea too, I might even do that myself.

Drift, SD card slot failure, and USB port failure are my biggest fears with the Lite. Although I figure I might as well enjoy the Lite with the chip while it lasts, no point worrying about when it will break as long as I take care of it the best I can


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 9, 2021)

spriteice said:


> If your v1 is spare, I would definitely hack it if you are interested in that.
> 
> The main benefits I enjoy from my hacked switches are overclocking (makes certain games much nicer to play), emulation via retroarch (basically everything ps1 and back runs well), quake 1+2 (along with various other source ports of games), and manual save game backups.
> 
> ...



Do you have a vita too? If so you enjoy PS1 on Switch more than Vita? My understanding is the Vita emulator that’s Sony’s is phenomenal, for support for PSN ps1 games

But of course I think outside of that, Switch seems a way more reasonable emu machine than Vita which I hear is eh at best.

That’s a good idea, mod it if it’s not something cool or I appreciate I can flip it. Options are good to have and more than one switch for overall flexibility

Thanks for your insight, not a noob at modding consoles but am with Switch (obv) since I’ve never done it .

Then there’s that my v1 has a beautiful Japan Display, my v2 even though warmer has nice colors maybe even nicer once getting over the color temp differences in main menu but it has a ‘icy display’ or whatever they call it, ie the horizontal lines are runny until it warms up. Same with my lite but hadn’t really noticed until recently since its more subtle there./

Whether or not that’s worth keeping for that is another question vs v2, especially since v2 has a fresh battery, much better battery life and is less beat up in general- but a thing of curiosity to my discriminating eyes. 

And my v1 is made in China, v2 in Vietnam  I think the latter is a cooler talking point

But moot if I trade up for an OLED switch and maybe moot in general anyways. If modding doesn’t work out, maybe I’ll sell V1, v2, get the OLED and pocket some cash in net. 

I’m glad to hear other users on here can be as neurotic and excessive as myself haha


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 9, 2021)

Pro Memes aside I'm still getting this aslong the scalpers dont snag em all


----------



## cvskid (Jul 9, 2021)

Is the OLED screen worth getting rid of a nintendo switch that has no issues with it at all?


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 9, 2021)

spriteice said:


> I update my games on my offline switch by transferring the update data from my online switch via the “Match version with local users” feature.



wouldn’t this involve bringing the offline switch, online?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 9, 2021)

cvskid said:


> Is the OLED screen worth getting rid of a nintendo switch that has no issues with it at all?


It really depends. From what I've seen lots of people, including me (but I don't have a Switch yet so my word is worthless) are leaning towards "If you don't have a Switch yet, then might as well get this one." Of course, that all depends on whether you're trying to hack your Switch as we'll have to wait and see for any upcoming exploits for this model. Since you already have a Switch, I personally don't see the "upgrade" to be worth it. If memory cards didn't exist and internal storage was the _only_ way to store games then absolutely, this model would be a must-have, but doubling 32GB to 64GB is relatively minor, especially since I can get 250GB at Gamestop for $50 right now.

I'm only getting it because Shin Megami Tensei V is coming out in November and I don't already have a Switch, though I would definitely like to also get an exploitable Switch if I ever find someone nice enough to sell me one of theirs without gouging me. *cough cough* *hint hint*


----------



## SonicRings (Jul 9, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> wouldn’t this involve bringing the offline switch, online?


Pretty sure that doesn't require internet. It sends the data from the up-to-date switch to the outdated one.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 9, 2021)

Snap crackle pop


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 10, 2021)

sonicrings said:


> Pretty sure that doesn't require internet. It sends the data from the up-to-date switch to the outdated one.



so you just hook up each device usb-c to usb-c? 

I would think being on WiFi it might phone home or
Something


----------



## SonicRings (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> so you just hook up each device usb-c to usb-c?
> 
> I would think being on WiFi it might phone home or
> Something


No, you connect with NiFi, just like the DS.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> so you just hook up each device usb-c to usb-c?
> 
> I would think being on WiFi it might phone home or
> Something


MHmmmm. Link. Cable

It's funny you say "phone home".
The switch is well known for being a telemetry monster...



FFTfanatic said:


> He's not wrong though. Some games look and / or run better in handheld mode than they do when in docked mode.


Hardly a surprise.

In handheld you need to render less details, as the resolution is lower.
I always play in handheld.
Thats probably why I have less to complain about.


----------



## spriteice (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> Do you have a vita too? If so you enjoy PS1 on Switch more than Vita? My understanding is the Vita emulator that’s Sony’s is phenomenal, for support for PSN ps1 games
> 
> But of course I think outside of that, Switch seems a way more reasonable emu machine than Vita which I hear is eh at best.
> 
> ...



I do have multiple Vitas, and you are correct, they are the superiour way to enjoy PS1 games. Along with PSP games, and obviously first party Vita games. The Vita is my backup homebrew device in case anything happens to my hacked Lite, as it can basically do everything in terms of homebrew that the switch can, albeit with much less processing power and a smaller screen.

I can always play my Switch games on my unmodded switch in that scenario too  edit: This is because unfortunately the battery life is too poor on my v1 for it to be a viable handheld

I have also noticed such variations my screens too. v1 = cold color temp (My favorite for gaming), v2 = warm color temp with noticable horizontal lines, Lite = warm color temp with no noticeable lines. If you trade in your mint v2 for a mint OLED, I do not see any loss as long as the OLED panel has good color temps with no "manufacturing variances". Something I have noticed happens with Nintendo's screens, hence my curiosity as to how these OLED panels will turn out.

I collect handhelds and am quite fussy when it comes to things like the screen, so yes, there are other neurotic and excessive people out here on the internet 



playstays_shun said:


> wouldn’t this involve bringing the offline switch, online?



 As long as you do not have any WiFi networks saved on your emunand on your hacked switch, you can connect locally to your unhacked switch and transfer the update data across without going online. I have been doing this since I hacked my original v1, and have not run into issues (yet).

As far as telemetry goes, I am unsure if this is something Nintendo would record, although it isn't out of the realm of possibility. It is just a risk I accept, as I do not use online features on my hacked switches anyway.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 10, 2021)

spriteice said:


> I do have multiple Vitas, and you are correct, they are the superiour way to enjoy PS1 games. Along with PSP games, and obviously first party Vita games. The Vita is my backup homebrew device in case anything happens to my hacked Lite, as it can basically do everything in terms of homebrew that the switch can, albeit with much less processing power and a smaller screen.
> 
> I can always play my Switch games on my unmodded switch in that scenario too  edit: This is because unfortunately the battery life is too poor on my v1 for it to be a viable handheld
> 
> ...



last question thanks for all this good info to weigh it all out- does the modded switch have to be on latest fw to do that with the un modded one? If so how do you get around that and not getting it online?

Oh and you just do cfw with retro arch you don’t do lakaka or whatever it’s called some other OS?


----------



## SG854 (Jul 10, 2021)

spriteice said:


> I do have multiple Vitas, and you are correct, they are the superiour way to enjoy PS1 games. Along with PSP games, and obviously first party Vita games. The Vita is my backup homebrew device in case anything happens to my hacked Lite, as it can basically do everything in terms of homebrew that the switch can, albeit with much less processing power and a smaller screen.
> 
> I can always play my Switch games on my unmodded switch in that scenario too  edit: This is because unfortunately the battery life is too poor on my v1 for it to be a viable handheld
> 
> ...


There will be panel variance even if it's not Nintendo. That is unavoidable on a budget OLED display.

Knowing this I tend not to fuss over it


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 10, 2021)

SG854 said:


> There will be panel variance even if it's not Nintendo. That is unavoidable on a budget OLED display.
> 
> Knowing this I tend not to fuss over it



I know but I hope they dont have poopy panels. THat would suck considering screen IS the upgrade here


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 10, 2021)

.38 inches bigger screen 
To be even _as lame_ as the 3DS to new 3DS screen "enhancement" (1.2x bigger), would need to be about 8 inches.
So this is about 1.06x times bigger than the original Switch. Literally just big enough to legally say _its bigger!_
But can you really even notice that? Since I could barely notice the 1.2x size difference with the New 3DS I'm guessing no, not at all. The oled is nice of course but not worth it unless you are switchless IMO. Which is disappointing to most fans.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> I know but I hope they dont have poopy panels. THat would suck considering screen IS the upgrade here


I don't know

My phone has a newer oled but it has slow dark level transition. So it creates this black smearing effect. It looks like a VA panel on how it smears. If a $800 dollar phone has that then I doubt the quality will be good on a $350 console. There will be compromises. It's really the TV's that have the best oled panels.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 10, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I don't know
> 
> My phone has a newer oled but it has slow dark level transition. So it creates this black smearing effect. It looks like a VA panel on how it smears. If a $800 dollar phone has that then I doubt the quality will be good on a $350 console. There will be compromises. It's really the TV's that have the best oled panels.



yeah but Nintendo art styles and watered down graphics for ports may not be as noticeable 

it’s not like the games are photorealistic or anything

even a decent panel (just one that isn’t straight up poopy) could be a really nice upgrade 

the IPS panels
In good unit switches are pretty for cheapie binned parts IMO. But not denying there is a lottery I’ve seen some that look horrible and like urine stained and lacking any pretense of contrast it’s a gamble


----------



## SG854 (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> yeah but Nintendo art styles and watered down graphics for ports may not be as noticeable
> 
> it’s not like the games are photorealistic or anything
> 
> ...


The Switch panel was a big step up from their previous panels. The wii u game pad was horrible. Washed out image. The 3ds ips lacked color. The gamut was small so colors looked washed out. Switch was the first display from Nintendo to be actually good.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 10, 2021)

SG854 said:


> The Switch panel was a big step up from their previous panels. The wii u game pad was horrible. Washed out image. The 3ds ips lacked color. The gamut was small so colors looked washed out. Switch was the first display from Nintendo to be actually good.



I agree, i guess i meant to qualify the are cheapie binned panels, that when you win the lottery, are pretty good!

I wish it didn’t have an air gap though and was laminated


----------



## SG854 (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> I agree, i guess i meant to qualify the are cheapie binned panels, that when you win the lottery, are pretty good!
> 
> I wish it didn’t have an air gap though and was laminated


Contrast and white point can vary. But they all should all have the same color gamut. So they should be the same in color Saturation. It's mostly the white point, color of white that pee color people will notice the most which tells me it's a calibration issue. I think they all use the same panel manufacturer innolux.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 10, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Contrast and white point can vary. But they all should all have the same color gamut. So they should be the same in color Saturation. It's mostly the white point people will notice the most which tells me it's a calibration issue. I think they all use the same panel manufacturer innolux.



It’s Innolux and AUO I think

If the screen is yellow and/or not bright it can definitely affect contrast (color saturation)

Look at this garbage top unit:
https://i.redd.it/4xxux7udy6y31.jpg

—

For what its worth I’m sure these will be decent OLED panels. I think Samsung is supplying them


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 10, 2021)

FFTfanatic said:


> There will always be failure / defect reports soon after launch of an in-demand electronic entertainment device, and usually they are just part of a vocal minority who are well within industry norm failure rates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extensive burn in testing by the professionals says otherwise. But whatever.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> It’s Innolux and AUO I think
> 
> If the screen is yellow and/or not bright it can definitely affect contrast (color saturation)
> 
> ...


If the switch had a white balance control that would of been fixable. It would also save Nintendo alot of headaches of dealing with returns.


----------



## FFTfanatic (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> last question thanks for all this good info to weigh it all out- does the modded switch have to be on latest fw to do that with the un modded one? If so how do you get around that and not getting it online?
> 
> Oh and you just do cfw with retro arch you don’t do lakaka or whatever it’s called some other OS?



My two cents:

In terms of basic compatibility and just playing at 1:1 original experience, then Vita can be said to be better.

PS1

There are some PS1 games that have issues or do not even run at all on Adrenaline / Vita due to the lack of PSP's Popsloader plugin.

Moreover, on Switch, between Atmosphere Retroarch, Lakka Retroarch, Ubuntu Retroarch, Switchroot Android Retroarch and the standalone emulators Android Duckstation, EPSXE and FPSE, it's possible to get most popular PS1 games running at not only full speed but, unlike Vita, with a plethora of enhancements too. For example, natively rendering at 2x, 3x original resolution and with enhancements like antialiasing shaders, anisotropic filtering and various rendering calculation optimsations in relation to textures and geometry etc. thereby almost eliminating the texture warping and pixel jitter that so many titles suffer from. Adrenaline on Vita on the other hand, just has CPU filters and basic bilinear filtering.

PSP

The story for PSP on Switch is not dissimilar. The Vita has near-universal plug and play compatibility. and it can natively up-render the resolution of *some* games to differing degrees of compatibility via the Gepatch plugin, but there are still plenty of popular games that can run full speed emulated on Switch via PPSSPP while being made to look much better than they do on Vita. PPSSPP can be run standalone on Atmosphere,  Switchroot Android, L4TUbuntu, or as a core in Retroarch on Atmosphere, Retroarch Lakka, Retroarch in Ubuntu and Retroarch on Android.

To my knowledge, as it stands, PPSSPP on Atmosphere, whether standalone or as a Retroarch core, doesn't yet support Vulkan or certain other features such as texture shaders. Lakka does support Vulkan, not sure about texture shaders. I would think that using the PPSSPP standalone on Android would offer the best performance and have the most enhancement features.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 10, 2021)

FFTfanatic said:


> My two cents:
> 
> In terms of basic compatibility and just playing at 1:1 original experience, then Vita can be said to be better.
> 
> ...



Love reading stuff like this. Thanks for that!

Can you clarify what you mean by Atmosphere Retroarch, Lakka Retroarch, etc?

Is that all differing in quality from cfw with retroarch sideloaded? 

And are there are other reasons for people choosing what i presume to be Atmosphere OS + same retroarch, and lakka + same , or more specifically  Atmosphere OS + atmosphere tailored retroarch, lakka OS  + lakka tailored retroarch, etc if thats what it is?


----------



## FFTfanatic (Jul 10, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Extensive burn in testing by the professionals says otherwise. But whatever.


Or maybe just your interpretation of their testing says otherwise. You didn't answer any of my questions or refute any of their underlying points either. But whatever.


----------



## FFTfanatic (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> Love reading stuff like this. Thanks for that!
> 
> Can you clarify what you mean by Atmosphere Retroarch, Lakka Retroarch, etc?
> 
> ...



By "Atmosphere Retroarch", I just meant Retroarch on Atmosphere. That's the only Retroarch for Atmosphere. Although decent, this was, the last time I checked a few months back, probably the least performant of the various Retroarch options on the Switch and not as fully featured as the others.

Lakka is a linux distribution. Think of it as its own OS packaged in the form of Retroarch, an all-in-one, fixed function bundle if you will, thereby differing from the previous case where Retroarch is just an application running on Atmosphere. IIRC, you just drag and drop a couple of folders on to the SD, you don't need to manually create any partitions for it. Updates (and therefore optimisation) have historically been very sporadic and patchy but it has received a couple of major ones recently so maybe that's an indicator of change going forward.

L4T Ubuntu is another linux distribution OS but is not fixed function like Lakka, instead it has a fully featured user environment (desktop etc.). You can install Retroarch and various standalone emulators on it in addition to other applications. You have to manually create a partition on the SD card in order to install. Haven't done it myself but setup after that is quite involved too from what I understand.

Like I said, they differ a bit in terms of performance, feature set and game compatibility. Android is probably the best bet unless you are a power user, in which case maybe Ubuntu in some contexts. After that, Lakka and then finally Atmosphere.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 10, 2021)

So if someone wasn’t interested in other stuff just cfw + retroarch is the move ?


----------



## FFTfanatic (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> So if someone wasn’t interested in other stuff just cfw + retroarch is the move ?


If you want the best emulation peformance, compatibility and enhancements, Android will be best in most cases. It has far more standalone emulators and those emulators are often better optimised and more regularly maintained than any equivalent cores on retroarch. Put it this way, for PS1 on Atmosphere, you pretty much only have one viable option, the PCSX Rearmed core in Retroarch, that's it. And it's not great in comparison to the alternatives.

On Android, Retroarch itself will be better optimised and in some cases, the cores more fully featured than on Atmosphere. Not only would PCSX Rearmed be better on Android Retroarch than on Atmosphere, but you would also have at least a further 3 standalone options for PS1, notably Duckstation, EPSXE and FPSE, any or all of which could feasibly provide a better experience for a given game than PCSX Rearmed.


----------



## spriteice (Jul 10, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> last question thanks for all this good info to weigh it all out- does the modded switch have to be on latest fw to do that with the un modded one? If so how do you get around that and not getting it online?
> 
> Oh and you just do cfw with retro arch you don’t do lakaka or whatever it’s called some other OS?



I usually update to the latest fw using daybreak on my modded switch as soon as atmosphere comes out. I beleive they have to be close in firmware (I have had it working with 12.0.3 - 12.1.0, but not with 10.2.0 - 12.0.3).

I just use retroarch for emulation, it is a neat all in one solution that I have used for years and am comfortable using.


----------



## krueger96 (Jul 10, 2021)

It looks very nice, but i'm a bit disappointed that they didn't do even a slight upgrade to the specs (well, except the storage)
I don't mean 4k either, due to the chip shortages i think it's understandable they wanted to take 1 year for that. I mean, the switch is very outdated in 2021, and the oled model could really use a couple of small internal updates. I watched MVG's video about this yesterday and it talks about this in detail:


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2021)

I was going to buy the Switch V2 until I saw the news about the OLED model. I guess I'll just wait until it comes out and see how much better it is over the Switch lite which I have now.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jul 10, 2021)

grcd said:


> I think many of us here forget that both the original Switch is underclocked, and so is the new Mario Switch - underclocked and due to thermals able to go even further theoretically in terms of performance. We don't know yet if Nintendo has improved thermals, but in theory if they have made advancements there, it is possible that the OLED model runs with unlocked speeds. It won't exceed 1080 / 60, but it could then offer performance in line with custom firmware / homebrew approaches.


If Nintendo make games run faster on the OLED model they are taking a unnecessary risk for no gain to themself. Potentially breaking some games is big deal.

What you call underclocked may very well be required engineering margin in the begining. Once that is in place it basically lock the platform in stone, so with newer hardware there is more margin but the clock speed of the platform can't be change without affecting existing games so it won't be done unless the management can be convinced to take the risk (like maybe the platform is not competitive so they are desperate to try anything to save it).


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Jul 10, 2021)

Why are you all like "I hope it has some performance improvements"? If it even had a 1% performance increase Nintendo would've advertised it. They were showing off an Ethernet port in the dock. Lmao.


----------



## FFTfanatic (Jul 10, 2021)

Pickle_Rick said:


> Why are you all like "I hope it has some performance improvements"? If it even had a 1% performance increase Nintendo would've advertised it. They were showing off an Ethernet port in the dock. Lmao.


Maybe I missed it, but I don't recall them advertising performance improvements for the New 3DS and the more powerful CPU in that led to better performance in some games. Some games even supported higher gfx settings when run on New 3DS.

Obviously Switch OLED is not running on a new chip, instead appearing to use the same Mariko revision as Switch Lite and the big V2 model, but improvements to performance in terms of 'authorising' higher clocks speeds for devs to use are not impossible. Improbable perhaps but not inconceivable


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 10, 2021)

Interesting.. well I wasn't going to buy it either way, but I expected more improvements.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 10, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Extensive burn in testing by the professionals says otherwise. But whatever.


It has already been stated that it verily depends on whether anti-b-i tech suchas /pixsl-shift/ will be implemented.

Without it, you'd have to be insane to buy it.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 10, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> It has already been stated that it verily depends on whether anti-b-i tech suchas /pixsl-shift/ will be implemented.
> 
> Without it, you'd have to be insane to buy it.



Lmao @ PixelShift. Okayyyyyyyyyyy. Because game HUDs are only ever a few pixels tall or wide.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 11, 2021)

"Nintendo Switch (OLED model)"

 Just when you thought Nintendo naming schemes  couldn't get any worse than  "New 3DS"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cvskid said:


> The expanded memory from 32gb to 64gb doesn't matter anyways since you are still going to need a sd card.


honestly I think it is a nice extra ,you can get a fee extra games either way
and it helps add to the value here , I think it helps with the   price point of it being +$50
 I mean  you get 3 things , a better screen , an Ethernet adapter/ port
and the added storage for $50 more
oh and plus the better kickstand
yeah it's not much but it does help

I of course have no interest in this model  ,I am actually kinda relieved  it is what it is for 2 reasons
 1) they gave me no real reason to open my wallet
2) they did not fracture the platform so now there is still no games that my hacked models will not run due to platform fracturing

I think the  extra storage will help to sell it to newbies and  justify the extra $50
which is not all that bad of a jump up anyways considering what Nintendo has charged ethernet in the past


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 11, 2021)

weatMod said:


> "Nintendo Switch (OLED model)"
> 
> Just when you thought Nintendo naming schemes  couldn't get any worse than  "New 3DS"


It's a perfect name for the model. It's OLED, and that's basically it. If they called it the Switch Pro people would be complaining that it's not 8k docked, 4k handheld (you know, like they're doing in this thread). It does what it says on the tin, whereas the New 3DS actually had upgraded specs and some (only two, IIRC) games required the specs, meaning if some 80 year old grandmother tried to be nice and buy a New 3DS game for her grandchild who only had the 3DS XL she was out of luck where as all current Switches are just... Switches, OLED or otherwise.


----------



## Sathya (Jul 11, 2021)

This  sh**t will be the next version of wii mini


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 11, 2021)

Pixel shift won't prevent burn in from gaming, it will just blur the edges a bit. Having said that, I'm not particularly concerned about it on a mobile device with poor battery life.

Also, people forget that IPS panels are quite susceptible to burn in too. I've had 3 IPS monitors suffer from it over the years. Interestingly, I've never had it happen to any OLED phone.


----------



## xatzimi (Jul 11, 2021)

How is Nintendo so incapable of naming their console revisions? As if New 3DS wasn't confusing enough, this is simply Switch again with the OLED part in parentheses


----------



## wiindsurf (Jul 11, 2021)

Personally I'm very happy with this new version, OLED was pretty much at the top of my wants... And LAN is also a great addition, as it is the main reason I use a third party dock.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Pixel shift won't prevent burn in from gaming, it will just blur the edges a bit. Having said that, I'm not particularly concerned about it on a mobile device with poor battery life.
> 
> Also, people forget that IPS panels are quite susceptible to burn in too. I've had 3 IPS monitors suffer from it over the years. Interestingly, I've never had it happen to any OLED phone.



Burn in on LCD panels is almost impossible. Image retention yes, but that is not permanent and will go away even if you just turn off your screen/switch after some minutes/hours.


----------



## Jonna (Jul 12, 2021)

xatzimi said:


> How is Nintendo so incapable of naming their console revisions? As if New 3DS wasn't confusing enough, this is simply Switch again with the OLED part in parentheses


That's perfect, that describes it exactly. If you called it anything else, it would be confusing and people might thing it's some sort of Switch Pro. This IS simply still the Switch, but an OLED screen.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Jul 13, 2021)

FFTfanatic said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I don't recall them advertising performance improvements for the New 3DS and the more powerful CPU in that led to better performance in some games. Some games even supported higher gfx settings when run on New 3DS.
> 
> Obviously Switch OLED is not running on a new chip, instead appearing to use the same Mariko revision as Switch Lite and the big V2 model, but improvements to performance in terms of 'authorising' higher clocks speeds for devs to use are not impossible. Improbable perhaps but not inconceivable


No it doesn't. The n3DS runs at o3DS speeds unless the game asks it to clock up.


----------



## FFTfanatic (Jul 13, 2021)

Pickle_Rick said:


> No it doesn't. The n3DS runs at o3DS speeds unless the game asks it to clock up.


No what doesn't? I said the New 3DS offered enhanced performance in *some* games and enhanced gfx settings in *some* games, both of which are true.


----------



## thekarter104 (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm actually glad that I never believed the rumors of the so called pro with 4K etc.
Well, only a quarter of the rumor is true; a new Switch model, which is this OLED one and that's it aside from the 64GB Upgrade.
I actually knew that Nintendo wouldn't go the 4K route and it's all because thinking of the past.

Nintendo Wii - Only 512MB. In the same year, we had the PS3 with the launch 60GB model. Still even more than the improved battery life version from 2019! Aside from 4GB even on par with the new OLED model!
Also the PS3 and Xbox 360 had 1080p already while the Wii is still stuck on 480p.
As for the Wii U, I don't know which games and if even a game, runs at 1080p. I don't see the difference between 720p and 1080p, I'm just too bad at that.

Nintendo released the New 3DS with double CPU after 3 years the 3DS came out, so it's just TERRIBLE they didn't even bother to do more RAM and CPU which would even fix performance issues in Breath of the Wild, Age of Calamity and Link's Awakening. Crazy that that game has performance issues.
So Nintendo going the 4K route and atleast 8GB RAM will probably happen in like 2050ish or so.
They just could put the OLED into the Switch Lite as it only benefits handheld gaming.
Oh yeah, don't forget, the new dock has finally an ethernet port. HECK, 2004's XBOX 360 already had one!!!!

All I'm happy about is finally has put the rumors to rest... I completely stopped watching RGT 85 and many YouTubers.


----------



## nWo (Jul 15, 2021)

Incredible.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Damn Nintendo 3.50 for the 64g storage and you couldn’t go all out and go 128g 


“Bloomberg has published a new story about the upcoming system, which breakdowns the price to manufacture it. The new system apparently costs the Japanese video game giant "around $10 more per unit" to make.

In terms of an individual component breakdown - the new Samsung OLED screen is believed to be around $3 to $5 per unit, the upgrade storage costs an extra $3.50, and other components like the LAN port and improved kickstand are a few extra bucks.”


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 15, 2021)

Teletron1 said:


> Damn Nintendo 3.50 for the 64g storage and you couldn’t go all out and go 128g
> 
> 
> “Bloomberg has published a new story about the upcoming system, which breakdowns the price to manufacture it. The new system apparently costs the Japanese video game giant "around $10 more per unit" to make.
> ...



thats not horrendous markup then, still they should've just eaten it, made it $300 , lowered v2 to $250, and kept Lite at $200

That would be quite the lineup

instead of veering towards the upsell models, 200/300/350 

The gap actually makes Lite still really compelling for casual users and/or portable handheld diehards


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 15, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> thats not horrendous markup then, still they should've just eaten it, made it $300 , lowered v2 to $250, and kept Lite at $200
> 
> That would be quite the lineup
> 
> ...



V2 is supposedly being phased out and Nintendo just tacked on a price increase instead of a price cut … damn is that a first in the gaming world ?


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 16, 2021)

Teletron1 said:


> V2 is supposedly being phased out and Nintendo just tacked on a price increase instead of a price cut … damn is that a first in the gaming world ?



I think so. Gotta love the pandemic making Switch popularity surge!

I think Im going to keep my v1 for tinkering, trade in my v2 to gamestop and upgrade for 'only' $150... They're offering $200 starting 10/8.


I got a plan in place for this to make sense for me, even though not 'needed'


----------



## Dabiolos (Jul 16, 2021)

For me personally (since I already own a switch) they missed a chance not announcing a pro/super whatever. I can't for myself justify buying it just for the oled. Hardware is dated and no longer future proof. More demanding games could be depending more on streaming/cloud gaming  (maybe that's why they included a lan port). 

Now suddenly steam has entered the game with a handheld (it has the specs i expected or hoped a pro switch would have) and it might be possible to run switch games on the steam deck (through emulation if it progresses and gets less demanding) since  steams hardware is open from the beginning for third party software (atleast they said that in a video).


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 16, 2021)

How long can Nintendo limp along when their system selling games are 5-10 years apart?  I own Nintendo products for new Zelda, Metroid... that's it.  The Nintendo polish is worth a lot to me, but c'mon man.

The console industry needs to die already, Software and peripherals is all we need.  That "Console" erroneous hardware taking up space on my shelf is no longer needed.  


*Software.. Yes.*
*Amiibo.. Yes.*
*Labo.. Yes.*
*New experimental controllers.. Yes.*
*Digital toys..Yes*
*Controllers..Yes*
*That $300 box with weaker hardware than my phone.. NO*
*Goes for Sony and M$ too.*


----------



## Dabiolos (Jul 16, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> How long can Nintendo limp along when their system selling games are 5-10 years apart?  I own Nintendo products for new Zelda, Metroid... that's it.  The Nintendo polish is worth a lot to me, but c'mon man.
> 
> The console industry needs to die already, Software and peripherals is all we need.  That "Console" erroneous hardware taking up space on my shelf is no longer needed.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me but I guess with so many different hardware and OS-Versions out there it could be hard to enable an optimized experience out of the box without dedicated hardware. 

Consoles offer for me at least the convenience to just work without fiddling with settings and drivers. 

When my kids want to play on my PC there is more than often a problem occuring which stops them from just enjoying a game and they need my help to fix it.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 16, 2021)

was able to preorder a white one on Amazon, but I might cancel it for a Steam desk... Im soo Conflicted !


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 17, 2021)

djpannda said:


> was able to preorder a white one on Amazon, but I might cancel it for a Steam desk... Im soo Conflicted !


What's there to be conflicted about? If you want to play Switch exclusives, get a Switch. If you want to play literally anything else, get literally anything else.


----------



## mspy (Jul 17, 2021)

Pedeadstrian said:


> What's there to be conflicted about? If you want to play Switch exclusives, get a Switch. If you want to play literally anything else, get literally anything else.


Switch exclusives? Just get Steam Deck and run Yuzu on it...


----------



## djpannda (Jul 18, 2021)

Pedeadstrian said:


> What's there to be conflicted about? If you want to play Switch exclusives, get a Switch. If you want to play literally anything else, get literally anything else.


...hmmm the conflict is not switch exclusives..(own several switch editions) the issue is not wanting to spend an extra 800$  (With an extra switch and deck)


----------



## depaul (Jul 18, 2021)

I am asking for much but... maybe Nintendo could integrate m.2 nvme port? I know tablets generally don't integrate m.2 into their motherboard, but it would be a seller idea. TBH switch loading time is laughable compared to current gen. And NVMe SSDs are getting cheaper and cheaper...


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 19, 2021)

depaul said:


> I am asking for much but... maybe Nintendo could integrate m.2 nvme port? I know tablets generally don't integrate m.2 into their motherboard, but it would be a seller idea. TBH switch loading time is laughable compared to current gen. And NVMe SSDs are getting cheaper and cheaper...


The problem isn't the storage speed, it's the lack of RAM.


----------



## The_Chaotician (Jul 28, 2021)

To the tech savvy - what are the chances of being able to retrofit the new OLED screen to an OG switch?


----------



## FanNintendo (Sep 3, 2021)

Lan port remind me of hook 2 xbox og lan cable to play your own and player 2 screen  also  can be used extra screen for double wide screen for racing hmm?!?! if it is possible


----------



## Gep_Etto (Sep 4, 2021)

The_Chaotician said:


> To the tech savvy - what are the chances of being able to retrofit the new OLED screen to an OG switch?



The original Switch's screen is 6.2" and the new OLED Switch has a 7" screen. While the Switches themselves are pretty much the same size, give or take 0.1" here and there, you can probably make the screen fit the case, but I don't know about the internals. We'll only be sure once somebody takes an OLED Switch apart so we can compare the two.

Sources:
https://www.nintendo.com/switch/tech-specs/
https://www.dimensions.com/element/nintendo-switch


----------



## driverdis (Sep 5, 2021)

The_Chaotician said:


> To the tech savvy - what are the chances of being able to retrofit the new OLED screen to an OG switch?


The Switch motherboard most likely lacks the driver board needed to run an OLED screen so it probably won’t work even if the screen ribbon cable happens to be the same, which it probably won’t be due to the screen being different.


----------

